# Schurke solot Patchwerk25



## Primordial (17. Mai 2010)

Ja nachdem ich vor einigen Wochen auch schon ein Thread für den DK der Sartharion gesolot hat aufgmeacht habe, wollt ich dem Schurken jetzt auch einen Thread gönnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das Video ist ziehmlich beeindruckend, etwas, das sicher nicht jeder x Beliebige schaffen würde. Der Kill hat um die 5 Stunden gedauert.

Video gibt es --->hier<--- (Werbung, oh nein!)

Was haltet ihr davon? Ich will jetzt kein Wotlk vs. BC vs. Vanilla Thread starten, aber in Wotlk werden meiner Meinung nach schon extrem viele Raidbosse gesolot, wobei das hier wohl eher wie der Hydros Hexer solo Kill auf 70 war.

Naja GZ Herr Schurke 

MfG


----------



## Logo778 (17. Mai 2010)

Also ich finde das krass, der muss ja viel Ausweichwertung haben....


----------



## MarZ1 (17. Mai 2010)

naja ich könnt jetzt sagen: "keks?!"

gz wenn man soviel langeweile hat einen boss alleine zu versuchen und das ganze 4 stunden...-.- es ist zwar ne leistung aber ich versteh nicht was es einem bringt ganz azeroth abzusuchen um irgendein boss zu finden den man solon kann... das ist ja kein wie früher kurz mal aus fun zu 3t onxyia töten, dass ist für meine vorstellungen schon bissel krank^^


edit: wo ich nun das video angeschaut hab...das ist sowas von krank...ganze zeit hoch und runter PORTEN?!, muss motivieren sein^^wie kann man sich als schurke den porten?


----------



## DreiHaare (17. Mai 2010)

Was sind denn das für Worte, dieses "solot" oder "gesolot"?

Himmel, ey


----------



## Rio91 (17. Mai 2010)

mich würde interessieren wie er immer wieder in das rohr da gekommen ist...sah aus als würde er sich porten....schattenschritt kanns nicht sein da niemand oben war...oder ist das i-ein ingi teil pls aufklären^^


----------



## gallatin8 (17. Mai 2010)

Natürlich ist es Schattentritt dort oben gibt es Ratten und auf die ist er ja bekanntlich auch anwendbar.

An den Schurken, gratz zum erfolgreichen Kill! Man muss erstmal auf die Idee kommen es so zu machen und allein das ist ein Lob wert!


----------



## Ligthi (17. Mai 2010)

Rio91 schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren wie er immer wieder in das rohr da gekommen ist...sah aus als würde er sich porten....schattenschritt kanns nicht sein da niemand oben war...oder ist das i-ein ingi teil pls aufklären^^



oh ja den für mich sieht das extrem nach Privat Server aus besonders das ganze ausweichen von ihm und verfehlen des Bosses


----------



## Rio91 (17. Mai 2010)

gallatin8 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist es Schattentritt dort oben gibt es Ratten und auf die ist er ja bekanntlich auch anwendbar.
> 
> habe dort keine ratten gesehen....und das dort welche sind in dem rohr kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen ich werde mal nachgucken...


----------



## Zodttd (17. Mai 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Worte, dieses "solot" oder "gesolot"?
> 
> Himmel, ey



Das ist Denglisch.

By dem Weg has er auch Patchwork with e anstatt o gewritten.
If this is Absicht, this ist auch Denglisch or es ist just ein Fail.


----------



## Tontaube (17. Mai 2010)

Lest doch einfach mal was in dem Artikel auf der Seite steht. Da wird es von ihm genau erklärt.


----------



## batafred (17. Mai 2010)

Wie schafft er es denn im Bosskampf zu essen ohne das der Boss aus dem kampf kommt?


----------



## sc00p (17. Mai 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Das ist Denglisch.
> 
> By dem Weg has er auch Patchwork with e anstatt o gewritten.
> If this is Absicht, this ist auch Denglisch or es ist just ein Fail.



Flickwerk heißt nunmal auf englisch PatchwErk und nicht PatchwOrk.

btt: Gz an den Schurken. Hat sich ja echt nen Haufen Arbeit gemacht.


----------



## locototo (17. Mai 2010)

das mit dem ausweichen ist kein problem der wechsel von rohr und boden ist ja genau dazu da, um die abklingzeit von Entrinnen(75% Ausweichen, rest dann über agi als schurke kein prob) zu überbrücken daher das ausweichen also nix privatserver durchaus möglich frage ist halt wie er da hochkommt, dachte auch an shadowstep.

mfg


----------



## Shinzui (17. Mai 2010)

locototo schrieb:


> durchaus möglich frage ist halt wie er da hochkommt, dachte auch an shadowstep.


Also laut der Beschreibung zu dem Video macht er das mit http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=5052 - lässt sicht anscheinend beliebig abstellen und ist danach angreifbar.


----------



## stubenhocker (17. Mai 2010)

also so ein paar sachen machen mich stutzig. kenne mich zwar mit schurken nich aus aber egal.
1. in dem rohr is ein gas das aua macht. wie sollen die ratten da leben (und jetzt kein die sind eh krank oder immun dagegen)
2. warum hat er am anfang sich so oft ins rohr "ge-shadowsteppt" und wieder runter obwohl in der zeit kein boss-kontakt war.
3. wie kann man als schurke im kampf in den schatten hüpfen? per verschwinden, oder? aber verlässt man dadurhcn ich den kampf? wenn ja erklärt, dass wie der schruke mittendrin   
	mal was essen konnte. aber dann wird doch eig der bossfight resettet oder nich? weil dann ja eig kein gegner mehr für den boss da is. also entweder stehen da iwo nach andere
	raidmitglieder, außerhalb des bildes und alle raid-anzeigen sind mit addons ausgeschaltet, oder das is iein privatserver. oder kann mir mal jmd per pm sagen was der typ für equip 
	hat? erkenne das nich so, da ich mich wie gesagt nich auskenne mit´m schurken. ^^


----------



## Progamer13332 (17. Mai 2010)

MarZ schrieb:


> naja ich könnt jetzt sagen: "keks?!"
> 
> gz wenn man soviel langeweile hat einen boss alleine zu versuchen und das ganze 4 stunden...-.- es ist zwar ne leistung aber ich versteh nicht was es einem bringt ganz azeroth abzusuchen um irgendein boss zu finden den man solon kann... das ist ja kein wie früher kurz mal aus fun zu 3t onxyia töten, dass ist für meine vorstellungen schon bissel krank^^
> 
> ...




ehm bosse zu solon is eigl mit das schwerste was es in wow gibt, vorallem da man manchmal die aufgaben von 5 anderen klassen mit übernehmen muss und btw wow bietet einem nix neues mehr, was soll man sonst machenaußerhalb der raidzeiten?, in meinen augen is dailies machen oder allgemein gold farmen noch um einiges bescheuerter


----------



## Saberclaw (17. Mai 2010)

Die eigentliche Leistung is hierbei eigentlich, dass der Kerl fast 5 Stunden immer das gleiche gemacht hat ohne dabei einzupennen.

Aber ob man darauf jetz stolz sein kann?


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (17. Mai 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> also so ein paar sachen machen mich stutzig. kenne mich zwar mit schurken nich aus aber egal.



Make my Day!
Ich habe keine Ahnung von was ich rede aber das stimmt so nicht. So oder so ähnlich läufts in der Deutschen Politik ja auch jeden Tag also warum nicht auch hier^^


----------



## Eyatrian (17. Mai 2010)

Rio91 schrieb:


> mich würde interessieren wie er immer wieder in das rohr da gekommen ist...sah aus als würde er sich porten....schattenschritt kanns nicht sein da niemand oben war...oder ist das i-ein ingi teil pls aufklären^^



Da Oben gibt es Ratten. Ratten sind angreifbar-->> Schattenschritt geht


----------



## Caps-lock (17. Mai 2010)

Ich hätte noch die Frage wie sich seine Buffs erneuern. Priester, Pfötchen etc....
Die springen munter hin und her.


----------



## Nurmalso (17. Mai 2010)

er hat scheinbar das vorher in das rohr gelegt
http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=5052

direkt an der stelle plaziert das loch is

steht alles im link der der threatersteller mit in seinen beitrag geschrieben hat


----------



## Spaceflyer (17. Mai 2010)

mir kommt das ganze video spanisch vor. er nimmt immer wieder verschwinden und bekanntlich ist es wenn man verschwinden nimmt, dass man aus dem kampf kommt. steht ja auch im video so dar. bloss was mich irretiert, ist das der boss dann nicht wieder 100% life hat. wie es ja normal wäre. ist schon korios. aber wenn es wirklich so geht. dann gz. kann ich mir aber so normal nicht vorstellen.


----------



## MarZ1 (17. Mai 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> ehm bosse zu solon is eigl mit das schwerste was es in wow gibt, vorallem da man manchmal die aufgaben von 5 anderen klassen mit übernehmen muss und btw wow bietet einem nix neues mehr, was soll man sonst machenaußerhalb der raidzeiten?, in meinen augen is dailies machen oder allgemein gold farmen noch um einiges bescheuerter



klar ist sowas auch eine herausforderung...aber 4!!!!STUNDEN dauerthaft am pc zu sitzen und dem boss bissel dmg machen...nach oben porten, warten bis der boss da ist, wieder bissel dmg machen und runter usw. das hat für mich eher mehr zwang als spaß...will nicht wissen wieviele versuche er brauchte damit nix schief ging/vllt musste er ja mal was in den 4 stunden machen und den versuch abbrechen^^

und dazu kommt...der schurke macht sein avoid kram an, fährt seine 1815 dmg rota und wenn er wenig energie hat, dann wechselt er die posi und verbindet sich, 5 klassenaufgaben scheinen mir da zu viel zu sein, er muss ja nicht während er kämpft sich heilen(hat zwar bestimmt drölfhundert heiltränke mit) aber sonst avoid an und dmg machen ist nix neues für ein schurken, dazu der trick mit der ratte ist zwar beachtlich aber das wars dann auch schon...er muss dabei nix ccn oder kiten oder sonst nen enrage beachten, stumpf die 4 stunden absitzen und gut ist

dabei ist das alles bissel fraglich in beziehung von "exploit", mal schauen was blizzard dazu sagt...von blizzard vorgesehen ist es bestimmt nicht, das man den boss mit solchen tricks besiegt vorallem dem exploit, aus dem kampf und der boss reggt seine hp nicht, klar kann man wieder sagen "es ist aber möglich" wie beim magier im naxx viertel...das ist ganz bestimmt nicht vorgesehen so die bosse zu legen...


----------



## Primordial (17. Mai 2010)

@ die ganzen rechtschreib/denglish Flamer: mich stört meine Schreibweise nicht, könnt mich gerne weiter flamen.


Und sonst zurück zum Thema: Soweit ich gesehehn habe, ist der Schurke in einer Topgilde, die neben dem LK25er HC Kill nichtsmehr zu machen haben, dazu kommt eben das Spieler in Topgilden Herausforderungen suchen und er hat da eben was nettes gefunden und rumprobiert bis es geklappt hat ;-)

Ich persönlich glaube auserdem nicht das es auf einem Privatserver war, es steht ja alles ganz gut in seinem Kommentar dazu.


----------



## Ragmo (17. Mai 2010)

stubenhocker schrieb:


> also so ein paar sachen machen mich stutzig. kenne mich zwar mit schurken nich aus aber egal.
> 1. in dem rohr is ein gas das aua macht. wie sollen die ratten da leben (und jetzt kein die sind eh krank oder immun dagegen)
> 2. warum hat er am anfang sich so oft ins rohr "ge-shadowsteppt" und wieder runter obwohl in der zeit kein boss-kontakt war.
> 3. wie kann man als schurke im kampf in den schatten hüpfen? per verschwinden, oder? aber verlässt man dadurhcn ich den kampf? wenn ja erklärt, dass wie der schruke mittendrin
> ...


zu 1.: das gilt nicht für npc
zu 2.: entrinnen auf cd denk ich mal
zu 3.: also für mich is dieser typ hier http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Stormreaver&cn=Jider real^^ (name, gear und aussehn passen). von den werten passt das auch. ~49% ausweicehn+7parieren=56% von sich aus+50% durch entrinnen=106% und dürftes damit imho nichtmehr getroffen werden
für das aus dem kampf gehn kp^^
edit: und mann... is es so schwer, sichd en artikel durchzulesen -.-

_After that, the fight basically becomes a repetition involving a few key ideas. Firstly, I never engage Patchwerk without Evasion. Anytime I am attacking and Evasion is about to wear off, I either Shadowstep up to the tunnel or drop down to the floor. This forces him to spend a great deal of time pathing which enables me to wait for the Evasion cooldown and to heal myself. Another key point is using Vanish and Shadowmeld appropriately. On the initial aggro of Patchwerk, his trash is also put into combat which requires me to Vanish it off but I also use it during the fight to reset his enrage timer which eliminates the need to deal with the increased damage and slime bolts. To do this, I wait for Preparation to come back up, and then I wait until Patchwerk reaches the poison tunnel position. I jump off and immediately Shadowmeld which gets me out of combat and gives me time to eat and/or rebuff as needed. My potion timer also resets. Since I am no longer in combat Patchwerk is in evade mode and begins his pathing back from the tunnel through Grobbulus’ room. This is where the pull positioning comes in to play as I am already waiting to intercept him well before his final reset point which would heal him to full. When I engage him his trash aggros again which forces me to Vanish. I watch carefully and if that Vanish fails to reset the trash I burn Preparation and Vanish again. This cycle is repeated until the boss is dead which resulted in a fight lasting 4 hours 45 minutes on my kill._


da stehts doch (3. absatz)


----------



## attxx (17. Mai 2010)

Steht ja alles ganz genau in dem Link beschrieben... 

Er resettet auch seinen Enragetimer usw mit Vanish, und muss Patchwerk halt dann nochma pullen bevor der wieder auf seinem finalen Resetpoint kommt wo er HP resetten würde. 

Starke Leistung, überhaupt auf sowas zu kommen und das dann 4h lang runterzuspielen. Hi @ Enrage wenn man da bei 2% nen Disco hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Philine (17. Mai 2010)

Hi
Ihr könnt ruhig anfangen zu flamen, aber (es ist meine meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

für mich sieht das ganze nach nem Fake aus genau wie der Dk der Obsi alleine gemacht hat wenn man genau hinschaut(bei dem Video vom Dk) sieht man das der Heilung bekommen hatte, weil an einer Stelle wäre er fast verreckt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manitu2007 (17. Mai 2010)

das ist schon ne leistung, wirklich verrückt und vorallem soviel geduld und nerven zu haben.

 Was die Buffs angeht es gibt auch noch schriftrollen mit ausdauer usw, die Trommeln für SdVK nicht zu vergessen.

Das Video topt sogar noch den Mage der den Ersten Boss im Millitärviertel gekillt hat.

mfg


----------



## Primordial (17. Mai 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Hi
> Ihr könnt ruhig anfangen zu flamen, aber (es ist meine meinung
> 
> 
> ...



Das könnte aber 1000 Gründe haben, es gibt vieles was einen heilt.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (17. Mai 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Hi
> Ihr könnt ruhig anfangen zu flamen, aber
> 
> für mich sieht das ganze nach nem Fake aus genau wie der Dk der Obsi alleine gemacht hat wenn man genau hinschaut(bei dem Video vom Dk) sieht man das der Heilung bekommen hatte, weil an einer Stelle wäre er fast verreckt.
> ...



du weßt aber schon das ein blut dk sich über seinen verursachten schaden heilt und zudem noch runenheilung nutzen kann ja? wenn man keine ahnung hat... weißt schon ne^^


----------



## Philine (17. Mai 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> du weßt aber schon das ein blut dk sich über seinen verursachten schaden heilt und zudem noch runenheilung nutzen kann ja? wenn man keine ahnung hat... weißt schon ne^^



ja das weiss ich aber schaut mal genau hin so oft wie der fast verreckt geht das net nen Heiltrank z.b. kannst du im Kampf nur einmal nehmen. wie gesagt es ist meine Meinung ^^


----------



## Azashar (17. Mai 2010)

Cool er hat 4 Stunden seines ''Lebens'' vergeudet um Patchwerk zu solon.
GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATZ
Toller Hecht


----------



## Primordial (17. Mai 2010)

Azashar schrieb:


> Cool er hat 4 Stunden seines ''Lebens'' vergeudet um Patchwerk zu solon.
> GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATZ
> Toller Hecht




Gratz du hast 4 Stunden deines Lebens verbraucht um in Dalaran rumzustehn / zu Raiden / PvP zu betreiben / ein Spiel zu spielen.

Toller Hecht

edit: wahnsinns Signatur! ~.~


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (17. Mai 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> ja das weiss ich aber schaut mal genau hin so oft wie der fast verreckt geht das net nen Heiltrank z.b. kannst du im Kampf nur einmal nehmen. wie gesagt es ist meine Meinung ^^



soll ja auch deine meinung bleiben ( ich will se net) ich weiß grad leider nicht wie hoch der cd von runenheilung ist aber du offensichtlich auch nicht^^ von daher, vorher informieren bevor man etwas als fake abstempelt. evtl. steht da wer hinter der sich ne sau mühe gemacht hat sowas zu schaffen. Und dieses ganze 4 stunden vergeudet bla bla hier... ihr steht nen halben tag in dala rum oder macht stupide daylies. ob das nu besser is sei dahin gestellt^^


----------



## zkral (17. Mai 2010)

Wer sich dich Mühe gemacht hat den Bericht durchzulesen, weiß, dass er für den Shadowstep zuvor in dem Rohr eine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 platziert hat. Ich kann nur sagen: sehr gute Vorbereitung, allein das Konzept zu entwickeln, dann auch noch erfolgreich durchgeführt und sehr gut präsentiert. Applaus.

Übrigens: durch Verschwinden ist der Schurke nicht mehr im Kampf, es ist ihm also wieder möglich vor dem Kampf einen Pot zu nehmen und im Kampf wieder einen. Dazu hat er Verbände und dergleichen. Seine Beschreibung vom Kampf ist durchaus plausibel.


----------



## wsx3 (17. Mai 2010)

Saberclaw schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Leistung is hierbei eigentlich, dass der Kerl fast 5 Stunden immer das gleiche gemacht hat ohne dabei einzupennen.
> 
> Aber ob man darauf jetz stolz sein kann?



/sign


----------



## Ragmo (17. Mai 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Hi
> Ihr könnt ruhig anfangen zu flamen, aber (es ist meine meinung
> 
> 
> ...



hier hast den rogue http://www.wowarmory...reaver&cn=Jider jetzt rechne mal pariern und ausweichen zusammen: ~56% und jetzt nochmal 50% durch entrinnen rauf (und gerne noch paar durch Geisterhafter Stoß). na? was kommt rauf?
zum dk: Todesstoß, Runenheilung, Vampirblut und Mal des Blutes geben bei dem Specc und gear nen perversen selfheal. wennde mal schaust, nutzt er nahezu ausschließlich Todesstoß. für die kritischen momente dürfte er sich Runenheilung, Vampirblut und Mal des Blutes aufheben und da haste in 2-3 sek 60-70% vom leben wieder drin

nur weil man sich etwas nicht vorstellen kann, ist es noch lange nicht ein Fake ;P



SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> soll ja auch deine meinung bleiben ( ich will se net) ich weiß grad leider nicht wie hoch der cd von runenheilung ist aber du offensichtlich auch nicht^^


geskillt liegt der bei 30 Sek und heilt 20% der eigenen max hp


----------



## Bandit 1 (17. Mai 2010)

attxx schrieb:


> Steht ja alles ganz genau in dem Link beschrieben...
> 
> Er resettet auch seinen Enragetimer usw mit Vanish, und muss Patchwerk halt dann nochma pullen bevor der wieder auf seinem finalen Resetpoint kommt wo er HP resetten würde.
> 
> ...



Mach das mal. 

Sobald du einen Mob aus dem Kampf nimmst, sprich resettest, kommt bei dem Versuch in vor der HP Regeneration erneut zu pullen, was ?

*ENTKOMMEN* 

Für mich, plus der merkwürdigen Buffhüpfer und der windigen Erklärung, kommt nur ein Gedanke. Fake

Und wenn nicht, 4:45 Stunden - da fallen mir 1000 Sachen ein die spannender sind. Einschließlich meine Socken sortieren...


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (17. Mai 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Mach das mal.
> 
> Sobald du einen Mob aus dem Kampf nimmst, sprich resettest, kommt bei dem Versuch in vor der HP Regeneration erneut zu pullen, was ?
> 
> ...



Genau und weil du lieber Socken sortierst ist alles andere reine Zeitverschwendung oder ein Fake! Kommst auf meine Heldenliste


----------



## Philine (17. Mai 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> *Sobald du einen Mob aus dem Kampf nimmst, sprich resettest, kommt bei dem Versuch in vor der HP Regeneration erneut zu pullen, was ?
> 
> **ENTKOMMEN*
> 
> Für mich, plus der merkwürdigen Buffhüpfer und der windigen Erklärung, kommt nur ein Gedanke. Fake



vielen Dank endlich einer der auch sagt das ist ein Fake.


----------



## zkral (17. Mai 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Mach das mal.
> 
> Sobald du einen Mob aus dem Kampf nimmst, sprich resettest, kommt bei dem Versuch in vor der HP Regeneration erneut zu pullen, was ?
> 
> ...



Deswegen kann man beim Prof bestimmt als Magier/Schurke nicht weiterkämpfen, wenn man vor dem Tränengas "verschwindet"...oh, kann man ja doch...hm...


----------



## attxx (17. Mai 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Mach das mal.
> 
> Sobald du einen Mob aus dem Kampf nimmst, sprich resettest, kommt bei dem Versuch in vor der HP Regeneration erneut zu pullen, was ?
> 
> ...



_Since I am no longer in combat Patchwerk is in evade mode and begins his pathing back from the tunnel through Grobbulus’ room. This is where the pull positioning comes in to play as I am already waiting to intercept him well before his final reset point which would heal him to full
*
Gz das du nichtmal fähig bist den Absatz zu lesen, sortier mal deine Socken weiter. *
_


----------



## Kyanora (17. Mai 2010)

Tut mir Leid, aber das Video sieht nach Betrug oder privatem Server aus. So oft wie der ausweicht bzw. den Boss zurücksetzt kann das nicht sein.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (17. Mai 2010)

Kyanora schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid, aber das Video sieht nach Betrug oder privatem Server aus. So oft wie der ausweicht bzw. den Boss zurücksetzt kann das nicht sein.



Wuhuu... Ohne Worte... Nicht nur das man sich SEINEN Text nich durchließt sondern nichtmal die Kommentare hier im Fred werden gelesen. GZ:-(


----------



## Arandes (17. Mai 2010)

Naja, ich versteh das Trara nicht. WoW ist und bleibt ein MMO... wenn da jemand was alleine macht, bitteschön, soll er halt. In meinen Augen hat er das Ziel aber klar verfehlt. In den Stunden hätte man wesentlich sinnvolleres angehen können.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. Mai 2010)

einfach mal die videobeschreibung durchlesen und sein gehirn mal für ca 120 sekunden benutzen ...


und gz an den schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lari (17. Mai 2010)

zkral schrieb:


> Deswegen kann man beim Prof bestimmt als Magier/Schurke nicht weiterkämpfen, wenn man vor dem Tränengas "verschwindet"...oh, kann man ja doch...hm...



Vorsicht, beim Prof stehen noch 9 bzw. 24 andere Raidmember dort infight. Klar, dass er danach wieder in den Kampf kann.
Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das so ganz koscher gelaufen ist. Boss-Reset ist Boss-Reset.


----------



## zkral (17. Mai 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> Naja, ich versteh das Trara nicht. WoW ist und bleibt ein MMO... wenn da jemand was alleine macht, bitteschön, soll er halt. In meinen Augen hat er das Ziel aber klar verfehlt. In den Stunden hätte man wesentlich sinnvolleres angehen können.



Wow ist ein Spiel...das spielt man zur Unterhaltung / zum Zeitvertreib...also per Definition "sinnlos". Wie man also seine "sinnlose" Zeit vertrödelt steht im Sinne jedes Einzelnen und sollte nicht von anderen sinnlos hinterfragt werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn alles, was ich mache, einen Sinn ergeben würde, wär ich ziemlich deprimiert. Denn dann würde mein Leben nur aus Arbeit bestehen.


----------



## Rhenvar (17. Mai 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Wuhuu... Ohne Worte... Nicht nur das man sich SEINEN Text nich durchließt sondern nichtmal die Kommentare hier im Fred werden gelesen. GZ:-(



und das die person die du zittierst zudem auch kein plan von nem schurken hat...zusätzlich zu deinen argumenten


----------



## Arandes (17. Mai 2010)

zkral schrieb:


> Wow ist ein Spiel...das spielt man zur Unterhaltung / zum Zeitvertreib...also per Definition "sinnlos". Wie man also seine "sinnlose" Zeit vertrödelt steht im Sinne jedes Einzelnen und sollte nicht von anderen sinnlos hinterfragt werden.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




So habe ich das nicht formuliert, dreh also den Sinn dahinter nicht um, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Jedes Hobby ist sinnvoll, solange es einem Spass macht. Mir ging es nicht darum, dass er hätte Arbeiten können oder sich zur Abwechslung mal mit Freunden treffen, sondern darum, dass es schlicht und einfach traurig ist, wenn man in einem MMO was alleine macht. Meine Meinung und auch die Definition von einem MMO.

Und übrigens: Unterhaltung ist nicht per Definition sinnlos. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zeitvertreib schon.


----------



## zkral (17. Mai 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Vorsicht, beim Prof stehen noch 9 bzw. 24 andere Raidmember dort infight. Klar, dass er danach wieder in den Kampf kann.
> Ich glaube auch nicht, dass das so ganz koscher gelaufen ist. Boss-Reset ist Boss-Reset.



Anderes Beispiel: Totstellen beim Jäger. In Inis pulle ich auch mit dem Jäger den Boss, kite ihn, und wenn er mich doch erreicht totstellen. Kaum ist er n paar Meter weg, kann ich wieder draufholzen. Dann steht da aber nix von Entkommen.


----------



## Saladarxyz (17. Mai 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Hi
> Ihr könnt ruhig anfangen zu flamen, aber (es ist meine meinung
> 
> 
> ...




du hast keine ahnung von einem dk oder?


----------



## Bandit 1 (17. Mai 2010)

attxx schrieb:


> _Since I am no longer in combat Patchwerk is in evade mode and begins his pathing back from the tunnel through Grobbulus' room. This is where the pull positioning comes in to play as I am already waiting to intercept him well before his final reset point which would heal him to full
> *
> Gz das du nichtmal fähig bist den Absatz zu lesen, sortier mal deine Socken weiter. *
> _




_*His final reset point ? Since when, there is a final reset point ?*_

Lernt ihr lieber nochmal Englisch, flamen könnt ihr ja schon. Nochmal, wenn ich alleine einen Mob pulle und mich dann verpisse 
und er läuft so weit wie Flicky hier in dem Video dann ist Schluß mit lustig. Er regeneriert alle HP und ist bis zu seiner Ausgangs-
postion auf Entkommen. 

Und an den anderen Flamerheld. Geh alleine zum Prof und probiers dann mal. Da sind noch andere, daher geht das.

Ich sage, er war nicht alleine. Punkt

Also - FAKE


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (17. Mai 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Ich sage, er war nicht alleine. Punkt
> 
> Also - FAKE



Jawoll! So schauts aus! Weil DU die volle Peilung hast!


----------



## Lari (17. Mai 2010)

zkral schrieb:


> Anderes Beispiel: Totstellen beim Jäger. In Inis pulle ich auch mit dem Jäger den Boss, kite ihn, und wenn er mich doch erreicht totstellen. Kaum ist er n paar Meter weg, kann ich wieder draufholzen. Dann steht da aber nix von Entkommen.



Raidbosse verschwinden doch in der Regel. Nimm zum Beispiel Sartharion. Jäger-Pull + Totstellen.
Wie gesagt: Ich trau dem Video nicht ganz, aber unterstelle keinen Fake 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thau (17. Mai 2010)

461 Besucher lesen dieses Thema!

I´lol´d hard


----------



## Philine (17. Mai 2010)

Thau schrieb:


> 461 Besucher lesen dieses Thema!
> 
> I´lol´d hard



ich glaube das kann jeder selber sehen und muss nicht extra gepostet werden^^


----------



## Zodttd (17. Mai 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> ehm bosse zu solon is eigl mit das schwerste was es in wow gibt, vorallem da man manchmal die aufgaben von 5 anderen klassen mit übernehmen muss und btw wow bietet einem nix neues mehr, was soll man sonst machenaußerhalb der raidzeiten?, in meinen augen is dailies machen oder allgemein gold farmen noch um einiges bescheuerter



Optionen
a) neues Hobby bzw. neue Sucht suchen
b) sich mit seinem sozialen Umfeld beschäftigen
c) ein anderes Spiel spielen 
d) sich in einer sinvollen Organisation engagieren


----------



## zkral (17. Mai 2010)

Arandes schrieb:


> So habe ich das nicht formuliert, dreh also den Sinn dahinter nicht um, danke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Rumgedreht hab ich da nix...höchstens anders aufgefasst als du es gemeint hast. Wie dem auch immer sei: nicht immer wenn ich WoW zocke will ich unbedingt was in der Gruppe machen. Wie erklärst du dir denn sonst die vielen Soloquester, Angler, Farmer,... . Wer weiß, ob er in diesen Trys nicht mit seinen Gildies lustig im Ventrilo / TS / Skype oder wie auch immer gequatscht hat? Vielleicht hat seine Frau/Freundin ihm dabei den Rücken massiert...von einer tollen Einzelleistung auf Einzelgängertum zu schließen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz korrekt. Wir haben auch ein Bärchen in der Gilde, das Schicht arbeitet und daher oftmals grad Nachts ohne Gildies zockt (die liegen nämlich im Bettchen) und dann macht er Kara (zwar nicht alle Bosse, aber doch einen Großteil) alleine oder versucht sich derzeit an Zul Aman.


----------



## Saladarxyz (17. Mai 2010)

ich habe einen penis




toll oder?


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> ich habe einen penis



lüge


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (17. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> ich habe einen penis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja toll... Und weißt du schon was damit an zufangen?


----------



## Arandes (17. Mai 2010)

zkral schrieb:


> Rumgedreht hab ich da nix...höchstens anders aufgefasst als du es gemeint hast. Wie dem auch immer sei: nicht immer wenn ich WoW zocke will ich unbedingt was in der Gruppe machen. Wie erklärst du dir denn sonst die vielen Soloquester, Angler, Farmer,... . Wer weiß, ob er in diesen Trys nicht mit seinen Gildies lustig im Ventrilo / TS / Skype oder wie auch immer gequatscht hat? Vielleicht hat seine Frau/Freundin ihm dabei den Rücken massiert...von einer tollen Einzelleistung auf Einzelgängertum zu schließen ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz korrekt. Wir haben auch ein Bärchen in der Gilde, das Schicht arbeitet und daher oftmals grad Nachts ohne Gildies zockt (die liegen nämlich im Bettchen) und dann macht er Kara (zwar nicht alle Bosse, aber doch einen Großteil) alleine oder versucht sich derzeit an Zul Aman.




Dann spiel ich das Spiel mal mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Woher weisst du, dass er nicht in einem Kellerloch haust und keinerlei Freunde hat?

Und übrigens, das mit der Schichtarbeit - das teile ich mit meiner Frau ebenso; trotzdem sind nachts extrem viele Leute unterwegs. Das Argument zählt schon lange nicht mehr in der heutigen Gesellschaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber whatever, ich tat meine Meinung kund, und die teilen auch einige andere hier, wie du lesen kannst. Seinen Senf zu anderen Kommentaren hinzuzugeben ist NICHT der Sinn dieser Diskussion hier, wo es offensichtlich um ein Video geht (zu eben welchem ich meine Meinung preisgegeben habe; du aber nur zu meinem Post). Also danke und nun lass die anderen die tolle Diskussion ob Fake oder nicht Fake weiterführen, die hat ja vielmehr Sinn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zkral (17. Mai 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> Raidbosse verschwinden doch in der Regel. Nimm zum Beispiel Sartharion. Jäger-Pull + Totstellen.
> Wie gesagt: Ich trau dem Video nicht ganz, aber unterstelle keinen Fake
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht jeder Boss verschwindet. Die 4 Reiter oder der Instrukteur beispielsweise nicht. Die laufen einfach zur Ausgangsposition zurück.


----------



## Bluebarcode (17. Mai 2010)

wie unterbricht der typ denn seinen weg zum reset point, ich hab das noch nie geschafft den boss dann während ersich resetten will zurückzupullen. Und der gimp der mitm hunter rumrennt und dann kann er wieder draufschiessen - na klar, du hast auch ein pet das die aggro für dich kurz hält.


----------



## Primordial (17. Mai 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Optionen
> a) neues Hobby bzw. neue Sucht suchen
> b) sich mit seinem sozialen Umfeld beschäftigen
> c) ein anderes Spiel spielen
> d) sich in einer sinvollen Organisation engagieren




Ich glaub es darf sich immer noch jeder WoW so gestalten wie es ihm SPAß macht und nur weil DIR soetwas kein Spaß macht ist es keine Zeitverschwendung oder whatever.

IMO ist Fussball gucken im TV z.B. sinnlos und langweilig aber ich lasse ANDEREN Leuten ihren Spaß.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (17. Mai 2010)

Klingt fast alles recht plausibel.
Mit Entrinnen kann man allen Schlägen zumindest kurzfristig (15 mit Glyphe 20 Sekunden glaub ich) ausweichen.

Nur wegen dem Boss Reset bin ich skeptisch. Als Schurke weiß ich aus eigener Erfahrung, dass bis zum HP-Reset der Mob "entkommt".
Allerdings gilt dies nur wenn man alleine unterwegs ist.

Deshalb könnte ich mir vorstellen:
In Raid Instanzen ist man nicht alleine, deshalb "fehlen" den Mobs oder zumindest den Bossen diese Eigenschaft.

Das der Boss verschwindet (wie zum Beispiel sarth3d) ist auch richtig, also bin ich etwas durcheinander. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und selbst wenns kein Fake ist, ist es (denk ich mal) eine Ausnutzung der Spielmechanik ---> Bann


----------



## Blingolas (17. Mai 2010)

Tach zsuammen,

Ich wollte nur zu den Buffs sagen, dass es Trommeln gibt mir dem man sie sich selber erneuern kann. Außerdem kann ein Nachtelfe auch den Elfenskill nutzen nicht nur Vanish. Bin selber Nachtelfschurke als Main und find die es schon ein spielerische Leistung die er abgeliefert hat. Allein der Zeitaufwand und das Training dafür ist bemerkenswert. Es sollte hier lediglich die Spielleistung bewertet werden und es geht nicht darum wieviel Lebenszeit real dafür "geopfert" hat. Meistens ist es eh der Neid der aus den Leuten spricht weil sie selber kein Durchhaltevermögen haben so etwas anzugehen. Ich finde er hat meinen Respekt für die Idee und die Ausdauer die er an den Tag gelegt hat. 

Zum Thema auf den Kampf kommen bei Vanish. Ich denke es hieß am Anfang des Videos, das zwei drin waren nur einer hat nicht aktiv eingegriffen, außer das er vll beim Pull dabei war. Das könnte der Grund sein weil im Raid müssen ja eh mindestens 2 dabie sein. 

Ausnutzung der Spielmechanik finde ich ist das nicht. Man nutzt die Möglichkeiten die man hat voll aus und das ist kein Bugusing sondern Logistik vom Feinsten.

Zeigt mehr davon

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann hat in BT Mutter Shahraz auch mal ein Schurke allein gelegt.


----------



## Saladarxyz (17. Mai 2010)

als ich letztens damit beschäftigt war kühe um zuschupsen, ist der bauer auf einmal gekommen.
da bin ich natürlich weggerannt, und nach 5min aufm baum ist der bauer auch net despawnt.
ich dann nur: LOOOOOOOOL Bug
hab gleich ein brief an blizz geschrieben...


seht ihr wir sinnlos das ganze geflame ist?


----------



## zkral (17. Mai 2010)

Bluebarcode schrieb:


> wie unterbricht der typ denn seinen weg zum reset point, ich hab das noch nie geschafft den boss dann während ersich resetten will zurückzupullen. Und der gimp der mitm hunter rumrennt und dann kann er wieder draufschiessen - na klar, du hast auch ein pet das die aggro für dich kurz hält.



Nicht beleidigend werden bitte. Probiers aus, das geht auch ohne Pet. Und als kleine Anmerkung: mein Jäger ist Twink, nicht Gimp.


----------



## Primordial (17. Mai 2010)

Blingolas schrieb:


> Tach zsuammen,
> 
> 
> Soweit ich mich erinnern kann hat in BT Mutter Shahraz auch mal ein Schurke allein gelegt.



War das nicht so das der Schurke die Mutter getankt hat, genauso wie Gruul?


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (17. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> als ich letztens damit beschäftigt war kühe um zuschupsen, ist der bauer auf einmal gekommen.
> da bin ich natürlich weggerannt, und nach 5min aufm baum ist der bauer auch net despawnt.
> ich dann nur: LOOOOOOOOL Bug
> hab gleich ein brief an blizz geschrieben...
> ...



Das war weniger produktiv als jeder Flame es sein könnte :-(


----------



## Saladarxyz (17. Mai 2010)

SpecialFighter84 schrieb:


> Das war weniger produktiv als jeder Flame es sein könnte :-(




Danke


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (17. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> Danke



Gern


----------



## Vicell (17. Mai 2010)

Rio91 schrieb:


> gallatin8 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Natürlich ist es Schattentritt dort oben gibt es Ratten und auf die ist er ja bekanntlich auch anwendbar.
> ...


----------



## Matago (17. Mai 2010)

Also um nochmal hier ein paar Sachen zusammenzufassen die vielleicht trotzdem schon mal gesagt wurden :




zkral schrieb:


> Deswegen kann man beim Prof bestimmt als Magier/Schurke nicht weiterkämpfen, wenn man vor dem Tränengas "verschwindet"...oh, kann man ja doch...hm...



Du vergeleichst hier Birnen mit Äpfeln denn auch wenn du "verschwindest" sind deine Schlachtzugsmitglieder noch im
Kampf und damit der Boss und damit kannst du jederzeit wenn du wieder auftauchst wieder Schaden machen !!!





attxx schrieb:


> _Since I am no longer in combat Patchwerk is in evade mode and begins his pathing back from the tunnel through Grobbulus' room. This is where the pull positioning comes in to play as I am already waiting to intercept him well before his final reset point which would heal him to full
> *
> Gz das du nichtmal fähig bist den Absatz zu lesen, sortier mal deine Socken weiter. *
> _



Und du gehst nicht mit einem Wort auf das ein was hauptsächlich beanstandet wurde sondern zitierst nur die Erklärung wie es gemacht worden sein soll aber genau in dieser Erklärung ist auch das Problem dass es so nicht funktionieren kann !!!




zkral schrieb:


> Anderes Beispiel: Totstellen beim Jäger. In Inis pulle ich auch mit dem Jäger den Boss, kite ihn, und wenn er mich doch erreicht totstellen. Kaum ist er n paar Meter weg, kann ich wieder draufholzen. Dann steht da aber nix von Entkommen.



Hier das selbe wie beim ersten Zitat wenn du einen Boss kitest und dich dann totstellst geht der Boss auf jemanden anderen
los evtl. auf dein Pet dann kannst du sicherlich aufstehen und wieder Schaden machen denn dein Pet hat Aggro und der Kampf ist nicht resetet. Solltest du aber alleine sein und dein Pet tot und du stellst dich tot ist damit der Kampf resetet und der Boss auf entkommen.


Also rückwirkend nochmal das natürlich viel gehirnschmalz drinsteckt von wegen der Ratte, Shadow Step, Max Avoidance etc. etc. das sprech ich gar nicht ab und Respekt davor.

Aber trotzdem kann es so nicht funktionieren. Denn wenn ich einen Boss, Mob was ever pulle und mich dann mit irgendeiner Fähigkeit aus dem Kampf bringe (Magier Unsichtbarkeit, Jäger totstellen usw.) und ich bin ALLEIN Läuft der Boss zu seinem 
Resetpunkt zurück wo er sich resetet. Und wenn ich da wie im Guide beschrieben ihm vor dem Resetpunkt abfange und Schaden drauf mache bekommen ich die Meldung ENTKOMMEN.

Es könnte rein theoretisch so funtionieren dass 2 Leute im Schlachtzug sind müssen sie ja sowieso sein da ich ja sonst in Naxx nicht reinkommen würde :-). Und wenn der Schurke für sich den Kampf resetet läuft der Boss zu dem zweiten der sich dementsprechen auch in Kampf befinden muss und dann wird er vom Schurken abgefangen bevor es seinen zweiten Mitkämpfer erreicht. Wäre dann zwar immer noch ne sehr respektable Leistung aber Allein geht es difinitiv so nicht !


----------



## zeltstricker94 (17. Mai 2010)

ich halte es nicht für einen fake wie soll er das denn machen p-server kann man ausschließen da es ihn ja gibt im arsenal und seine gilde existiert genauso.
er hat nunmal 4h seines lebens vergeudet na und? wenn er nix besseres zu tun hat dann



GZ


----------



## XPoison (17. Mai 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Zodttd schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Progamer13332 schrieb:
> ...




Lesen -> denken -> antworten.

Zodttd hat lediglich die Frage beantwortet, die unser geschätzter Progamer gestellt hat. Kein Grund ihn deshalb anzugreifen. Wo hat Yodttd erwähnt, dass ihm soetwas keinen Spaß macht?
Ausserdem hast du völlig recht und jeder darf sich seine Freizeit so gestalten wie er möchte. Auch dies wurde bisher noch nicht angezweifelt.


----------



## Rikkui (17. Mai 2010)

Naja gute strategie^^
er muss halt nur sicher gehn das sein entrinnen rdy bekommt bevor der boss bei ihm is
und man sieht wenn man genau hinschaut das er schattenschritt benutzt
also nice ^^


----------



## RainbowRaider (17. Mai 2010)

Die deutsche Community ist sooo traurig....alle einfach nur von selbsthass zerfressen machen wenn einer mal etwas schafft was man selbst nie schaffen würde sagt man ihm gleich er ist ein kellerkind und hat zuviel Zeit. Aber tief ihn euren Köpfen wisst ihr ja dass ihr mindestens genauso viel Zeit damit verbring am Tag nur afk rumzustehn.

Der andere Teil ist einfach so unwissend und schreit einfach nur Fake. Weil man 
1. niemandem was gönnt außer sich selbst
2. Zu dumm ist und nicht weiß dass man alle seine Buffs von Rollen vom Inschriftler bekommen
und 3. nicht mal seinen Artikel oder seine Armory anguckt und rechnet dass er gebufft sicher sehr knapp an 100% ausweichen ist. 

Und übrigends, er kann sooft CDs einsetzen weil das Video auch schneller läuft!


----------



## Fusselbirne (17. Mai 2010)

"Gesolot"..."solot"...FAIL.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (17. Mai 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> "Gesolot"..."solot"...FAIL.



Da stimme ich dir voll zu^^


----------



## Rainbringer (17. Mai 2010)

Gz !
Ich will nich darüber urteilen obs SInn macht oder nit. Macht es Sinn, sich nach Feierabend Miniaturautos zu bauen, oder wie ein blöder mit 21 anderen hinter dem Ball herzurennen? Wenn ich das immer höre, ihr Hobbypsychologen.
Im Ernst, ihr, die ihr jeden Tag dailies macht -so mit das blödeste und stupideste ever- urteilt über einen, der mal was anderes macht abfällig. Habt ihr nix anderes zu tun? 
Ich stell immer wieder fest,d as die Leute mehr und frustriert werden, und zwar in und ausserhalb von WoW. Man mault nur an anderen rum. Dabei will genau das garkeiner hören oder lesen. Und ich wette, 90 % dieser Miesepeter hier kriegen bei ihrem Chef oder bei der Frau zuhause die Backen nich auseinander, darum kotzen sie auch anonym so ab.
Ich weiss schon warum ich mir ausser so einigen Forenbesuchen den ganzen Kram nich mehr antu' .


----------



## lord just (17. Mai 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> _*His final reset point ? Since when, there is a final reset point ?*_
> 
> Lernt ihr lieber nochmal Englisch, flamen könnt ihr ja schon. Nochmal, wenn ich alleine einen Mob pulle und mich dann verpisse
> und er läuft so weit wie Flicky hier in dem Video dann ist Schluß mit lustig. Er regeneriert alle HP und ist bis zu seiner Ausgangs-
> ...



das entkommen kommt aber nur, wenn man die aggro komplett vom mob verliert. der critter den der schurke aber vorher im rohr abgelegt hat zieht auch aggro. der critter ist aber neutral und wird dadurch nicht angegriffen und flickwerk geht zurück zum anfang ist aber weiterhin angreifbar.

würde mal sagen ist kein fake, da einfach alles erklärbar ist.


----------



## chriss95 (17. Mai 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Hi
> Ihr könnt ruhig anfangen zu flamen, aber (es ist meine meinung
> 
> 
> ...



meiner meinung nach kennst du die spielweise eines DK's nicht
wenn er richtig geskillt ist bekommt er richtig viel heilung, als hätte er einen heiler aber hatte er nicht
wenn er seinen ghul opfert bekommt er 40% hp dazu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





meiner meinung nach ist es ein fake, da der boss erst zum ende hin enrage geht sonst eigentlich nach 6 min


----------



## Serephit (17. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> ich habe einen penis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



quelle?
foto?

ansonsten fake 






:-)


----------



## Terminsel (17. Mai 2010)

RainbowRaider schrieb:


> Die deutsche Community ist sooo traurig....alle einfach nur von selbsthass zerfressen machen wenn einer mal etwas schafft was man selbst nie schaffen würde sagt man ihm gleich er ist ein kellerkind und hat zuviel Zeit. Aber tief ihn euren Köpfen wisst ihr ja dass ihr mindestens genauso viel Zeit damit verbring am Tag nur afk rumzustehn.
> 
> Der andere Teil ist einfach so unwissend und schreit einfach nur Fake. Weil man
> 1. niemandem was gönnt außer sich selbst
> ...



Formulierst du immer so melodramatisch?

Die Geschichte mit Ausweichen und den Buffs war bereits geklärt. Was noch einer Klärung bedarf ist, wie er die Sache mit dem Boss-Reset gehändelt hat, denn zu seiner Erklärung gibt es berechtigte Zweifel, siehe die Beiträge weiter oben, die das anprangern.
Bestätigt Blizzard solche Solo-Erfolge offiziell?


----------



## Goblintor (17. Mai 2010)

Nachvollziehbar:

1.
Die Buffs Seelenstärke (Icon ist blau, Großer Buff vom Priester wäre grün),
MDW-Icon mit 1 Stunde Laufzeit (vom Dudu wäre bei 1 Std. GDW-Icon zu sehen)
Icon vom Großen SDK vom Pala ist gelb.

Fakt hier nimmt er "Trommeln der Wildniss", "Runenschriftrolle der Seelenstärke" und "Trommeln der vergessenen Könige"

und jetzt für mich unverständliche Dinge:

1. Es muss sich ja mindestens 1 Spieler mit ihm in der Gruppe sein, damit er einen Schlachtzug hat. Dieser Spieler muss ja nocht nicht einmal mit in der Instanz sein, bzw. kann sogar offline gehen. Warum blendet er für dieses Char nicht den Unitframe ein um das Video glaubwürdiger zu machen und um zu zeigen, dass dort niemand sonst aktiv ist.

2. wenn er oben im rohr ist, kommt zwischendurch Grobbulus mit Adds dazu, weil flickwerk muss um hoch zu kommen, jedesmal durch den kompletten Bereich von Grobbulus laufen. Dafür kommt Grobbulus mit Anhang er aber eigentlich viel zu selten.

3. Bei ca. 04:40 Min im Video sind im Hintergrund 2 Fleischwerke zu sehen, die direkt nebeneinander stehen, in die gleich Richtung blicken und schlagartige Bewegungen machen. Was ist da los? Und kommt beim Bosskampf in dem Flickwerkbereich nicht jedes Add automatisch mit zum Kampf, selbst die Brühschlammer die vor dem Niedergang von Flickwerk einen ständigen respawn haben, greifen normalerweise sofort in den Kampf ein!!

4. Bei ca. 06:28 Min im Video bekommt er ganz kräftig aufs Maul und fällt auf knapp 4000 Hp runter und was passiert? Es kommt ein Scenenwechsel und der Schurke hat auf einmal wieder volle HP. Wieso wird nicht gezeigt wie er das schafft? Entweder passiert hier etwas, dass wir nicht sehen sollen, oder um die Glaubwürdigkeit seines Videos zu unterstreichen, hätte er es garnicht dämlicher schneiden können.

5. Warum geht der Boss nicht auf entkommen. Nach Reset, also wenn kein weiterer Spieler o. Pet mit im Kampf ist, geht der Boss auf entkommen, läuft zurück und resettet seine HP (wer hat es schon mal geschafft einen Mob beim Entkommen zurückzuholen?) Im Raid ist das kein Problem dort sind noch mehr Spieler im Kampf die Aggro auf den Boss haben und somit resetet er nicht. 
Erklärung:
Hier scheint noch jemand im Kampfgeschehen zu sein und sobald der Schurke aus dem Kampf geht, macht sich Flickwerk auf den Weg zu dem oder den Spielern und so kann er ihn einfach zurückholen.


Ich will nicht unterstellen, dass das Video ein Fake ist, dafür sind zu viele Scenensprünge enthalten um es eindeutig zu beweisen. Es gibt aber einige Dinge die ich mir nicht erklären kann. Lasse mich aber gerne in dieser Hinsicht belehren.

Sollte er es tatsächlich geschafft haben, dann kann ich nur gratulieren.


----------



## Mindadar (17. Mai 2010)

Wenn ein lvl eins char arthas alleine legt. Dann will ich es hier im Forum lesen aber sonnst auch nichts anderes. Also /vote für Sinnfreister thread des tages.


----------



## XT-002 Dekonstruktor (17. Mai 2010)

Serephit schrieb:


> quelle?
> foto?
> 
> ansonsten fake
> ...



screenshot/pic or it didn't happen, oder was ? xD


----------



## Primordial (17. Mai 2010)

Fusselbirne schrieb:


> "Gesolot"..."solot"...FAIL.




daine mainunk zur meiner rechtschraibung intarresiert mich nicht, danke


----------



## Megania (17. Mai 2010)

Schonmal dran gedacht das Shadowmeld nicht die Aggrolöscht und er nur fix Shadowmeld benutzt um den Enragetimer zuresetten und zuessen?
Tooltipp mal durchlesen.

Shadowmeld =/= Vanish


----------



## Marccram (17. Mai 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> ja das weiss ich aber schaut mal genau hin so oft wie der fast verreckt geht das net nen Heiltrank z.b. kannst du im Kampf nur einmal nehmen. wie gesagt es ist meine Meinung ^^



schonmal was von ghul opfern gehört?das gibt 40% hp zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btt: Gz an den Rogue,klasse leistung !


----------



## McLucas79 (17. Mai 2010)

Ok nehmen wir mal an --> Fake und P-Server.

Wie kommt der Schurke dann ins Arsenal?^^


----------



## Shaila (17. Mai 2010)

Jo Respekt, auf so Ideen muss man erstmal kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XRayFanatic (17. Mai 2010)

Da an dem Interface im Video schon manipuliert wurde ist es grenzwertig. Wie man im Video eindeutig sieht ist der Typ in keinem Schlachtzug, auch offline wird kein weiterer Char eingeblendet. Vollkommen allein in Naxx ist schlicht unmöglich, es erscheint die Meldung das der Char keiner Gruppe angehört und in 59 Sekunden zum nächsten Friedhof geportet wird. Ergo wurden andere Schlachtzugmember ausgeblendet. 

Ein Doppelpull von einem Boss oder Mob ist schlicht ebenfalls unmöglich, ist man alleine wird immer Entkommen erscheinen bis er zu seiner Ausgangsposition zurückgerannt ist. 

Desweiteren Enrage-Reset ist das erste mal das ich davon höre. Warum sind wir zu Naxxzeiten pausenlos an Patch gewipt wenn er in Enrage ging ? Da war auch n Schurke dabei, warum hat der den Enragetimer nicht resetet ? Kenn mich jetzt mit Schurken nicht aus daher will ich den Punkt jetzt nicht felsenfest behaupten aber ich hör zum ersten mal davon das ein Enragetimer resetet werden kann ....



McLucas79 schrieb:


> Ok nehmen wir mal an --> Fake und P-Server.
> 
> Wie kommt der Schurke dann ins Arsenal?^^




Der Char existiert ja auch real, er kann sich ja trotzdem einen Char mit gleichem Namen auf nem P-Server stellen, is ja kein Problem, mußt ja nur eine Datei austauschen und kannst dich aufn P-Server verbinden ...


----------



## Megania (17. Mai 2010)

XRayFanatic schrieb:


> Da an dem Interface im Video schon manipuliert wurde ist es grenzwertig. Wie man im Video eindeutig sieht ist der Typ in keinem Schlachtzug, auch offline wird kein weiterer Char eingeblendet. Vollkommen allein in Naxx ist schlicht unmöglich, es erscheint die Meldung das der Char keiner Gruppe angehört und in 59 Sekunden zum nächsten Friedhof geportet wird. Ergo wurden andere Schlachtzugmember ausgeblendet.
> 
> Ein Doppelpull von einem Boss oder Mob ist schlicht ebenfalls unmöglich, ist man alleine wird immer Entkommen erscheinen bis er zu seiner Ausgangsposition zurückgerannt ist.
> 
> Desweiteren Enrage-Reset ist das erste mal das ich davon höre. Warum sind wir zu Naxxzeiten pausenlos an Patch gewipt wenn er in Enrage ging ? Da war auch n Schurke dabei, warum hat der den Enragetimer nicht resetet ? Kenn mich jetzt mit Schurken nicht aus daher will ich den Punkt jetzt nicht felsenfest behaupten aber ich hör zum ersten mal davon das ein Enragetimer resetet werden kann ....



Wenn du in einem Schlachtzug bist und im Raid kann der 2te mann leaven und man wird NICHT rausgeportet, allerdings wenn man stirbt und Geisfreilässt braucht man nen neuen fürn Raid um in die Ini zukommen.
Re-Pullen brauch er net da Schattenmimik den Boss resettet aber nicht die Aggro löscht.
Und zum Schurken im Raid ... resett deshalb unmöglich weil noch andere 9 / 24 oder 39 Leute im Raid sind die ebenfalls Aggro haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oshidio (17. Mai 2010)

Megania schrieb:


> Schonmal dran gedacht das Shadowmeld nicht die Aggrolöscht und er nur fix Shadowmeld benutzt um den Enragetimer zuresetten und zuessen?
> Tooltipp mal durchlesen.
> 
> Shadowmeld =/= Vanish



genau das ist es!

er benutzt kein Verschwinden sondern Schattenmimik.

Durch Verschwinden passiert genau das was die meisten hier schon geschrieben haben, nämlich das der boss resetet und zu seinem ursprungspunkt zurück läuft und "Entkommt"

aber durch Schattenmimik verliert man kurz aggro und wenn man sich dann bewegt aber der boss steht noch in reichweite greift er einen wieder an.

Ist mir selber schon oft genug passiert

edit: bei der stelle 5:58 im video sieht man das ganz genau das er auf Schattenmimik drückt, dann isst er etwas und als patch wieder in reichweite ist wieder im kampf ist


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (17. Mai 2010)

An alle die finden dass es Zeitverschwendung ist:
Jeder soll dass Spiel so spielen wie er will.
Ich finde es auch sinnlos 3raidtage+ pro Woche zu haben und würde eher mit WoW aufhören als meine Zeit so zu verplanen,
aber ich lasse den Leuten ihren Spaß.


----------



## MewMewMewtu (17. Mai 2010)

An alle die Sagen "Fake" und "toll 5 stunden verschwendet sag ich:
Ihr seid eh nur eifersüchtig, weil ihr Patchwork nicht mal annähernd ein viertel seiner HP
abziehen könnt.
Und die fünf stunden die er beim solon von Patchwork gebraucht holt ihr mit flamen in diesen (oder anderen)
Forum wieder rein

/Flame on

Ps: Gz an den schurken


----------



## Stevesteel (17. Mai 2010)

beeindruckende Leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (17. Mai 2010)

Lasst doch den Schurken. Man kann ja hinterfragen wie der Kill zu Stande kam, aber einfach auf ihm rumhacken sehe ich als falsch an. Es wäre erst dann verschwendete Zeit, wenn es ihm Selber keinen Spaß gemacht hat und er es nur aus Zwang oder aus einem ähnlichen Grund getan hätte. Solange der Schurke Freude daran hatte, ist doch alles in Ordnung.

Und die die sagen, dass es nicht schwer ist, sollten dann aber auch einen Beweiß dafür liefern. Gilt ebenso für die die Fake schreien, aber keinen Beweiß dafür liefern. Von mir noch einmal Glückwünsche, ich würde es nicht schaffen.


----------



## Tarnhamster (17. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch die Frage wie sich seine Buffs erneuern. Priester, Pfötchen etc....
> Die springen munter hin und her.



Das ist kein Problem. Da es ja viele noch immer nicht wissen, dass es diese Buffs auch auf Rollen und Trommel gibt, werde ich mir glatt nochmal die Mühe machen, die Klamotten hier zu posten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Trommeln können Lederverarbeiter herstellen, die Schriftrollen Inschriftenkundige. Benutzen kann sie jeder. Nur weil man einen Ausdauerbuff, einen Segen der Könige, eine Brillianz oder ein Mal der Wildnis hat und dabei weder Priester, Paladin, Magier noch Druide ist, heißt es nicht, dass es gleich ein "gefaktes" Video von irgendwelchen Privatservern ist. Bevor ihr andere Leute beleidigt und den Bagger aufreißt, informiert euch lieber erstmal. Genauso kommt auch der DK Raegwynn oder wie der heißt bei seinen Solo-Kills an die Buffs. 

---

Zum Video / Bosskill:

Wäre mir viel zu anstrengend, aber nette Leistung.


----------



## Blablubs (17. Mai 2010)

Respekt an den Schurken, nicht für die Ausführung, nachmachen kann das jetzt so gut wie jeder, aber die Idee dahinter ist genial, es kann wohl keiner abstreiten, das auf sowas nicht jeder kommt.


----------



## Totebone (17. Mai 2010)

Mal ne andere Frage, wie will er die Ratte im Rohr plazieren, wenn die Tür zu Grobbolus Raum zu is solange Patchwerk noch lebt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megania (17. Mai 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage, wie will er die Ratte im Rohr plazieren, wenn die Tür zu Grobbolus Raum zu is solange Patchwerk noch lebt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zu Grobbu hochsteppen wenn er aufm "Balkon" steht und den Schlimm runterwirft ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Totebone (17. Mai 2010)

Megania schrieb:


> Zu Grobbu hochsteppen wenn er aufm "Balkon" steht und den Schlimm runterwirft ?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



hmmm... stimmt ^^


----------



## Naldina (17. Mai 2010)

RainbowRaider schrieb:


> Die deutsche Community ist sooo traurig....alle einfach nur von selbsthass zerfressen machen wenn einer mal etwas schafft was man selbst nie schaffen würde sagt man ihm gleich er ist ein kellerkind und hat zuviel Zeit. Aber tief ihn euren Köpfen wisst ihr ja dass ihr mindestens genauso viel Zeit damit verbring am Tag nur afk rumzustehn.
> 
> Der andere Teil ist einfach so unwissend und schreit einfach nur Fake. Weil man
> 1. niemandem was gönnt außer sich selbst
> ...



totally signed

Das ist echt ein Phänomen der Deutschen, wenn man sich andere Foren durchliest wird ihm von allen Seiten gratuliert, und hier macht man sich Gedanken darüber wie das möglich sei und, dass er doch kein LEben habe, dieser Thread ist außerordentlicher Ausdruch deutscher Denkweise. Einfach ein Genuss!


----------



## Totebone (17. Mai 2010)

> Die deutsche Community ist sooo traurig....alle einfach nur von selbsthass zerfressen machen wenn einer mal etwas schafft was man selbst nie schaffen würde sagt man ihm gleich er ist ein kellerkind und hat zuviel Zeit. Aber tief ihn euren Köpfen wisst ihr ja dass ihr mindestens genauso viel Zeit damit verbring am Tag nur afk rumzustehn.
> 
> Der andere Teil ist einfach so unwissend und schreit einfach nur Fake. Weil man
> 1. niemandem was gönnt außer sich selbst
> ...



100% Ausweichen bringt nix, nachdem er einmal ausgewichen is greift der DR und dann wird seine Ausweichchance geringer bis er einmal getroffen wird.
Da Flickwerk aber auch gerne 2mal auf einmal zuhaut (Hatefull Strikes) wird ihn das sehr schnell einiges an HP kosten.
Aber auf jedenfall respekt an den Rogue ..... man stelle sich mal vor bei 5% oder so wär er gestorben


----------



## Lari (17. Mai 2010)

Naldina schrieb:


> totally signed
> 
> Das ist echt ein Phänomen der Deutschen, wenn man sich andere Foren durchliest wird ihm von allen Seiten gratuliert, und hier macht man sich Gedanken darüber wie das möglich sei und, dass er doch kein LEben habe, dieser Thread ist außerordentlicher Ausdruch deutscher Denkweise. Einfach ein Genuss!



Natüüüürlich...



> Having been on stormreaver i can tell you most of them are asses and the ones from impervious are known to be the biggest group of immature children.
> 
> With that said how does he reset the enrage timer and get out of combat before he resets health.





> patience appears to be all there is to it, much like the reflective shield / sartharion bug (except for far less reward)
> 
> there's no real talent displayed here... just someone with way too much time on his hands (even by a wow nerd's standards)



Mal so als Beispiele. Aber nur die deutschen meckern, na klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megania (17. Mai 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> 100% Ausweichen bringt nix, nachdem er einmal ausgewichen is greift der DR und dann wird seine Ausweichchance geringer bis er einmal getroffen wird.



Nur das "Dodgeraiting" unterliegt dem DR. Alles was zB aus Agi kommt oder Entrinnen hat keinen DR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (17. Mai 2010)

Wieso werden eigentlich immer alle Deutschen in einen Topf geworfen ? Und das am Besten noch von Leuten die selber Deutsche sind. Und ich weiss auch nicht gerade, was daran schlimm sein sollte das Ganze mal zu hinterfragen. Deswegen muss man es ja nicht gleich nicht anerkennen oder Dergleichen.


----------



## Totebone (17. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieso werden eigentlich immer alle Deutschen in einen Topf geworfen ? Und das am Besten noch von Leuten die selber Deutsche sind. Und ich weiss auch nicht gerade, was daran schlimm sein sollte das Ganze mal zu hinterfragen. Deswegen muss man es ja nicht gleich nicht anerkennen oder Dergleichen.



Naja das Deutsche Volk besteht doch nur aus Bayern in Lederhosen die den ganzen Tag Bier saufen und fett sind oder?


----------



## boonfish (17. Mai 2010)

Auf jeden Fall kein Fake. 
Jede Frage und Ungereimtheit konnte auf den sechs Seiten bisher einwandfrei geklärt werden. 
Ich sehe keinen Grund weshalb es nicht möglich sein sollte, mit ein bisschen Nachforschung erscheint der Ablauf des Kampfes absolut plausibel. 
Also 
GZ


----------



## Primordial (17. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieso werden eigentlich immer alle Deutschen in einen Topf geworfen ? Und das am Besten noch von Leuten die selber Deutsche sind. Und ich weiss auch nicht gerade, was daran schlimm sein sollte das Ganze mal zu hinterfragen. Deswegen muss man es ja nicht gleich nicht anerkennen oder Dergleichen.




Imo gehts nicht um das Hinterfragen ( das ist ja völlig inordnung ), sondern um die Art wie hier manches geschrieben wird zu dem Thema.


----------



## Shaila (17. Mai 2010)

Totebone schrieb:


> Naja das Deutsche Volk besteht doch nur aus Bayern in Lederhosen die den ganzen Tag Bier saufen und fett sind oder?



Daran besteht absolut kein Zweifel.


----------



## Shaila (17. Mai 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Imo gehts nicht um das Hinterfragen ( das ist ja völlig inordnung ), sondern um die Art wie hier manches geschrieben wird zu dem Thema.






Naldina schrieb:


> *Das ist echt ein Phänomen der Deutschen, wenn man sich andere Foren durchliest wird ihm von allen Seiten gratuliert, und hier macht man sich Gedanken darüber wie das möglich sei* und, dass er doch kein LEben habe, dieser Thread ist außerordentlicher Ausdruch deutscher Denkweise. Einfach ein Genuss!


----------



## XPoison (17. Mai 2010)

GZ an den Schurken, falls es wirklich ohne Schummelei so gelaufen ist. Da gehört ne Menge Kreativität dazu um überhaupt auf die Taktik zu kommen. Ich persönlich hätte keine Lust darauf und bin daher auch eher unbeeindruckt. 

Off Topic:


Lari schrieb:


> ... Aber nur die deutschen meckern, na klar
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dazu kommen auch noch die Österreicher und deutschsprachigen Regionen der Schweiz. Komisch, sonst wehren die sich immer wenn man die als Deutsche bezeichnet. Aber wenn hier ohne Unterscheidung versucht wird eine vermeintlich schlechte Eigenschaft an den Deutschen zu finden verhalten die sich ruhig und rufen nicht: "Wir sind Österreicher!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Des weiteren finde ich es besser wenn etwas zuerst kritisch hinterfragt und analysiert wird bevor man der Sache glauben schenkt. Es zeugt vielmehr von Kurzsichtigkeit, wenn man immer genau das glaubt was man gesagt/gezeigt bekommt und ist einer kreativen und sinnvollen Entwicklung entgegengerichtet.


----------



## McLucas79 (17. Mai 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Imo gehts nicht um das Hinterfragen ( das ist ja völlig inordnung ), sondern um die Art wie hier manches geschrieben wird zu dem Thema.



Du wirst die Menschen nicht ändern. Das ist hier seit Jahren so und wird wohl auch so bleiben. Entweder es kommt ein "First" oder "Hans der Rechtschriebflammer" etc etc.... Nach 6 Seiten Beiträgen musst du nicht mehr weiterlesen weil das Thema schon ein ganz anderes ist. Ab und zu schaue ich hier nochmal rein um ein wenig zu schmunzeln das ist aber auch alles. Und bei einem Großteil der Beträge kommt es mir eh so vor als ob Sie von einer Englischen Seite Kopiert wurden (die ich hier nicht nennen möchte^^).

GZ an den Schurken.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (17. Mai 2010)

Find ich sehr geil und auch krass auf welche Ideen immer die Leute kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nur verstehe ich immernoch nicht wieso er immer hoch und runter geht.

Wie schade das ich sowas auch nicht kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selidia (17. Mai 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Das ist Denglisch.
> 
> By dem Weg has er auch Patchwork with e anstatt o gewritten.
> If this is Absicht, this ist auch Denglisch or es ist just ein Fail.



unlustig.. 0/5



Progamer13332 schrieb:


> ehm bosse zu solon is eigl mit das schwerste was es in wow gibt, vorallem da man manchmal die aufgaben von 5 anderen klassen mit übernehmen muss und btw wow bietet einem nix neues mehr, was soll man sonst machenaußerhalb der raidzeiten?, in meinen augen is dailies machen oder allgemein gold farmen noch um einiges bescheuerter



Bosse "zu solon" ist nicht das schwierigste was es in WoW gibt.. Zudem es garnicht erst Bestandteil des Spiels ist..



Saberclaw schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Leistung is hierbei eigentlich, dass der Kerl fast 5 Stunden immer das gleiche gemacht hat ohne dabei einzupennen.
> 
> Aber ob man darauf jetz stolz sein kann?



Nein


----------



## Scharyth (17. Mai 2010)

Thread wurde nicht gelesen! 

Meine Meinung zu der Ausage "In WotLK wird alles gesolo'd":
In der Erweiterung herscht einfach ein Equip unterschied. Zu Beginn ist man ins 25er Naxx mit Equip rein, das die Gegenstandsstufe von gerade einmal 213 hatte. Mittleriweile gibt es IcC mit bis zu 277er Equip. Und dadurch ist halt der Schaden auch extrem nach oben gestiegen.


----------



## Ångela (17. Mai 2010)

zkral schrieb:


> Nicht jeder Boss verschwindet. Die 4 Reiter oder der Instrukteur beispielsweise nicht. Die laufen einfach zur Ausgangsposition zurück.



Schlag mich, aber liegt es nicht daran, das Sarth keine Mobs dabei hat, Flicki aber schon ?

Und die Reiter sind eben vier und nicht einer, die Mechaniken sind da schon durchaus anders, olle Van Cleef resettet auch nicht, wenn der Trash drumherum schon platt ist.

Eins sollten die Fake-Schreihälse aber noch bedenken: macht man so etwas auf einem Live-Server und nutzt bei der Sache Exploits, was nicht das erste Mal wäre, kann man den Char zumindest eine Weile vergessen.

Ist es von einem PServer, ist es natürlich äußerst arm, danach auch noch eine, doch recht glaubhafte, Beschreibung zu liefern, wie das Ganze gelaufen sein soll.

Irgendeiner hier im Thread hat sinngemäß geschrieben "Nur weil du dir es nicht vorstellen kannst, muss es auch noch lange nicht unmöglich sein".

Ganz einfacher Denkanstoß. es gibt weltweit einige Tausend Gehirnchirurgen, aber wie viele davon trifft man mal persönlich, wenn man nicht gerade mit ihm verwandt ist ?!

Wohl nicht besonders viele, aber wenn ich nun eine Person kennenlerne und wir darüber sprechen, was wir beruflich machen und die Person dann sagt, das sie Gehirnchirurg ist, soll ich dann aufstehen und ihr eine reinhauen, falls ich mir das bei der Type nicht vorstellen kann ?

Sicherlich nicht, aber vielen hier fehlt einfach die geistige Reife um die Leistungen, Fähigkeiten oder "Erfolge" anderer Leute anzuerkennen.

Man müsste sich dann ja eingestehen, das man selbst unter Umständen weniger "kann", aber warum ist das wichtig ?

Ich mess mich in erster Linie an mir selber und erst danach, irgendwann, wenn ich bspw. beim Sprint immer und immer wieder die gleiche oder ansatzweise gleiche Zeit erzielt habe, an anderen.

Also nehmt eure kleinen Egos und werdet erwachsen, wenn ihr denn könnt .....


----------



## Griego (17. Mai 2010)

Edit: geloscht


----------



## Ångela (17. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Lasst doch den Schurken. Man kann ja hinterfragen wie der Kill zu Stande kam, aber einfach auf ihm rumhacken sehe ich als falsch an. Es wäre erst dann verschwendete Zeit, wenn es ihm Selber keinen Spaß gemacht hat und er es nur aus Zwang oder aus einem ähnlichen Grund getan hätte. Solange der Schurke Freude daran hatte, ist doch alles in Ordnung.
> 
> Und die die sagen, dass es nicht schwer ist, sollten dann aber auch einen Beweiß dafür liefern. Gilt ebenso für die die Fake schreien, aber keinen Beweiß dafür liefern. Von mir noch einmal Glückwünsche, ich würde es nicht schaffen.



Es besteht also doch noch Hoffnung, zumindest bei einigen leuten ;-)


----------



## Murelius (17. Mai 2010)

wieso verschwendet ein mensch 4 stunden um einen boss in wow allein zu killen
das ist so eine zeitverschwendung da könnte man auch was nützliches machen statt seine zeit so sinnlos zu verschwenden


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (17. Mai 2010)

Murelius schrieb:


> wieso verschwendet ein mensch 4 stunden um einen boss in wow allein zu killen
> das ist so eine zeitverschwendung da könnte man auch was nützliches machen statt seine zeit so sinnlos zu verschwenden



ja sag mal was könnte man tun außerhalb der raidzeit?

btw Die größte Anerkennung ist der Neid 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baradakas (17. Mai 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> Mach das mal.
> 
> Sobald du einen Mob aus dem Kampf nimmst, sprich resettest, kommt bei dem Versuch in vor der HP Regeneration erneut zu pullen, was ?
> 
> ...



Selbst ausprobieren und wenns nicht geht darfst flarmen!!
Zu den Buffs, schonmal Lederer gewesen? der kann sich trommeln basteln mit denen du dudu und palabuff bekommst und priesterbuff gibts vom inschrifter!!

So long...


----------



## Zerato_Thrall (17. Mai 2010)

Nicht schlecht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu 100% kein Fake.


----------



## Brummfixx (17. Mai 2010)

mir gefällt schon allein das intro von dem video nicht.
der spielt sich da ganz schön selbst auf


----------



## Bobby Ross (17. Mai 2010)

Respekt, da erinnert man sich gerne an die Zeit, als ein Priester und ein Kriegertank Loatheb im 25er alleine gelegt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megania (17. Mai 2010)

Bobby schrieb:


> Respekt, da erinnert man sich gerne an die Zeit, als ein Priester und ein Kriegertank Loatheb im 25er alleine gelegt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das war dochn Warrytank + Healpala oder ? Oo


----------



## Dropz (17. Mai 2010)

Wieso enraged der boss net?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Marcel Ballier (17. Mai 2010)

Dropz schrieb:


> Wieso enraged der boss net?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



You failed / les dir halt mal den Thread durch


----------



## Dropz (17. Mai 2010)

Marcel schrieb:


> You failed / les dir halt mal den Thread durch



ich habs mir mittlerweile alles durchgelesen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yosef (17. Mai 2010)

Deine scheiß Seite geht nicht. Fix oder Bann


----------



## turalya (17. Mai 2010)

Rio91 schrieb:


> gallatin8 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Natürlich ist es Schattentritt dort oben gibt es Ratten und auf die ist er ja bekanntlich auch anwendbar.
> ...


----------



## stsneh (17. Mai 2010)

Oshidio schrieb:


> genau das ist es!
> 
> er benutzt kein Verschwinden sondern Schattenmimik.
> 
> ...



Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das war das einzige was mich noch bissel stutzig gemacht hat an dem ganzen aber die Volksfähigkeit erkläret des ganze ^^

Un vonwegen hier Zeitverschwendung ich seh das so so lange mir etwas Spaß macht verschwende ich nicht meine Zeit damit den unser höchstes Ziel ist es Glück zu finden ^^ und solange ich dinge tue die mir Spaß machen bin ich Glücklich bzw. Glücklicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (17. Mai 2010)

Brummfixx schrieb:


> mir gefällt schon allein das intro von dem video nicht.
> der spielt sich da ganz schön selbst auf



Er hat auch ne Ordentliche Leistung gebracht. Du gönnst ihm nichtmal ein Gewaltiges Intro?? Man, wie viel Neid in einem Menschen stecken kann...


----------



## Primordial (17. Mai 2010)

Yosef schrieb:


> Deine scheiß Seite geht nicht. Fix oder Bann




So mach ich schonmal garnichts für dich.


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Mai 2010)

*Welchen Boss hat der eig. gekillt? Link funzt bei mir ned und ich hab ka. wer patchwerk sein soll.*


----------



## Primordial (17. Mai 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> *Welchen Boss hat der eig. gekillt? Link funzt bei mir ned und ich hab ka. wer patchwerk sein soll.*



Ist wohl grad bisschen überlastet, es geht um Flickwerk aus Naxxramas 25.


----------



## Technocrat (17. Mai 2010)

MasterXoX schrieb:


> * ich hab ka. wer patchwerk sein soll.*


In dem Fall ist der Thread hier echt nichts für Dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (17. Mai 2010)

Yosef schrieb:


> Deine scheiß Seite geht nicht. Fix oder Bann



Lol... Ohne weitere Worte^^


----------



## Obsurd (17. Mai 2010)

naja der Schurken hat unskilled 48%ausweichen ^^


----------



## Goblintor (17. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Wieso werden eigentlich immer alle Deutschen in einen Topf geworfen ? Und das am Besten noch von Leuten die selber Deutsche sind. Und ich weiss auch nicht gerade, was daran schlimm sein sollte das Ganze mal zu hinterfragen. Deswegen muss man es ja nicht gleich nicht anerkennen oder Dergleichen.



/signed

Etwas zunächst anzuzweifeln oder einfach Interesse daran zeigen, wie und ob etwas möglich ist, muss nicht unbedingt negativ sein, inbesondere weil tausende von falschen Videos im Internet rumschwirren.

Leider gibt es viel zu viele Menschen, die in ihrer Naivität blind durchs Leben gehen und alles glauben was ihnen vorgegaukelt wird. 

Häufigste Aussage dieser Personen ist dann "Hilfe mein Account wurde (schon wieder) gehackt und ich weiss nicht warum!!!" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur weil ich in manchen Situationen misstrauisch bin, bedeutet es nicht, dass ich nicht anerkenne was der Schurke geschafft hat.


----------



## MasterXoX (17. Mai 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> Ist wohl grad bisschen überlastet, es geht um Flickwerk aus Naxxramas 25.



aso



Technocrat schrieb:


> In dem Fall ist der Thread hier echt nichts für Dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



entschuldige das ich WoW auf Deutsch zocke


----------



## Goblintor (17. Mai 2010)

Technocrat schrieb:


> In dem Fall ist der Thread hier echt nichts für Dich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja Patchwerk kenne ich auch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich kenne nur Patchwork oder Flickwerk. 

Ich denke mal so war das bei dem Post gemeint.


----------



## Blablubs (17. Mai 2010)

Verbannt halt mal diesen verdammten Irrglauben, dass er Patchwork heiße, ist ja echt schrecklich.


----------



## Düstermond (17. Mai 2010)

Goblintor schrieb:


> Naja Patchwerk kenne ich auch nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Mit Patchwerk ist wohl er hier gemeint: http://www.wowwiki.com/Patchwerk
Patchwork sagt mir jedoch nichts.


----------



## Yakashi (17. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> ich habe einen penis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Und lass mich raten, Solo bekommst du den nicht runter? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ångela (17. Mai 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> ja sag mal was könnte man tun außerhalb der raidzeit?
> 
> btw Die größte Anerkennung ist der Neid
> 
> ...



Zitat "Mitleid gibt's umsonst, mein Freund, Neid muss man sich verdienen" , in diesem Sinne.


@ Goblintor: Der Furz gibt den Geruch oder der Ton die Musik.

Wenn Zweifel so sehr stinken, das sogar Harzer Roller duftet, dann braucht man sich nicht wundern, wenn einem das Zeug an den Kopf geworfen wird.


----------



## Nurmengard (17. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch die Frage wie sich seine Buffs erneuern. Priester, Pfötchen etc....
> Die springen munter hin und her.



Vl ist er Lederer, kann also Trommeln herstellen, weiss nich ob man mehrere aktiv haben kann gleichzeitig


----------



## sedonium (17. Mai 2010)

lord schrieb:


> das entkommen kommt aber nur, wenn man die aggro komplett vom mob verliert. der critter den der schurke aber vorher im rohr abgelegt hat zieht auch aggro. der critter ist aber neutral und wird dadurch nicht angegriffen und flickwerk geht zurück zum anfang ist aber weiterhin angreifbar.
> 
> würde mal sagen ist kein fake, da einfach alles erklärbar ist.



Endlich! Dem Himmel sei Dank!


Nach tausend Flames endlich mal ne brauchbare Antwort!



Ich Fasse die sinnlosen Beiträge nochmal zusammen:

I. : "Ich denke das ist Fake / nicht Fake , das spür ich in meinem großen Zeh" (eine logische Erklärung bleibt aus)

II. : "Dieser gimp, Wow ist reine Zeitverschwendung, ich stopf mir lieber die Socken"

III. : fällt auf Trollversuch von II rein, schreibt mehrseitige Abhandlung um Wow zu verteidigen.

Und solche Arten von Posts musste ich jetzt 6 Seiten lang lesen bis eine sinnvolle Antwort kam!


----------



## warierking (17. Mai 2010)

http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Stormreaver&cn=Jider
is der Arsenal Link von dem Schurken


----------



## Hexfrosch (17. Mai 2010)

Also ich habs mir angesehen und muss sagen Respekt da hat sich jemand mal ausgiebig mit seiner Klasse und den Möglichkeiten beschäftigt.
Alleine die Idee dieses Rattentier als Portpunkt zu nehmen ich wäre auf sowas nie nich gekommen.
In meinen AUgen siehts plausibel aus er schreibt ja auch sie wären anfangs zu zweit gewesen wegen Schlachtzug und der andere wäre off gegangen.Und wenn er Mimik nutzt joa dann kann er ja auch mit seinem Raketendingsie da auch wieder pullen und nix is mit HP-Reset.
Und das Video naja ich gönne ihm seine 15 Minuten Ruhm von Herzen.Da darfs dann auch ein opulentes Intro sein^^.
Alles in allem ne runde Sache und ich denke das bei einigen nur mal wieder der blanke Neid durchbricht wie so oft.
Trotzdem bin ich gespannt wie Blizzard das handhaben wird.Denn das muss man anmerken, war so mit Sicherheit nicht vorgesehen.
Hoffe aber das er dafür dann keinen Bann kassiert.
Respekt an den Schurken und an die Neider Machts nach!


----------



## Klos1 (17. Mai 2010)

MarZ schrieb:


> naja ich könnt jetzt sagen: "keks?!"
> 
> gz wenn man soviel langeweile hat einen boss alleine zu versuchen und das ganze 4 stunden...-.- es ist zwar ne leistung aber ich versteh nicht was es einem bringt ganz azeroth abzusuchen um irgendein boss zu finden den man solon kann... das ist ja kein wie früher kurz mal aus fun zu 3t onxyia töten, dass ist für meine vorstellungen schon bissel krank^^
> 
> ...



Und was bringt es dir generell mit 25 Leuten Stunde um Stunde in einer Instanz zu verschwenden, für irgendwelche Items, die irgendwann mal nen Scheiß wert sind und sich in Luft auflösen, sobald der Server runterfährt? Garnichts! Nen alten Scheiß! Du machst es, weil du Spass dran hast.

Und er hat halt Spass daran, irgendwelche Mobs solo zu verkopfen. Ist nicht mehr oder weniger krank, als generell soviel Zeit in ein Videospiel zu investieren, völlig egal welches und was du darin machst.


----------



## youngceaser (17. Mai 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Hi
> Ihr könnt ruhig anfangen zu flamen, aber (es ist meine meinung
> 
> 
> ...



Er kann genau so gut einen Gesundheitsstein oder Heiltrank eingeworfen haben, doch er meinte schon mehrere Wochen vor dem Kill das es möglich ist Sartharion zu solon aber ihm fehlt noch etwas besseres Gear.


----------



## Gen91 (17. Mai 2010)

Noch eine Sache, auch wenn ich glaube, dass der Kill echt war. Wurden inzwischen, ja eigentlich alle Ungereimtheiten aufgeklärt.

Natürlich könnte es von einem privat Server stammen + der Charakter ist im Arsenal zu finden.
Dazu muss man sich nur nen Char mit dem selben aussehen und der selben Ausrüstung (vom Style und den selben Ausdauerwerten cheaten) nur, dass halt auf einem Gegenstand +9999999 Ausweichwertung ist.


----------



## TippEx95 (17. Mai 2010)

Hm im Arsenal gibts keinen Nachtelf Schurken mit dem Namen "Jider".....


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (17. Mai 2010)

TippEx95 schrieb:


> Hm im Arsenal gibts keinen Nachtelf Schurken mit dem Namen "Jider".....



http://www.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Stormreaver&cn=Jider

np


----------



## Palidus/TheReal (17. Mai 2010)

Zu den Buffs, weis nicht obs schon einer bemerkt hat bzw berichtigt hat. Da sieht man das er Rollen benutzt an dem Aussehen der Buffs, der Druidenbuff z.B. läuft über 30 Min und sieht aus wie ein kleiner Buff also ist es ne Rolle ...


----------



## Funkydiddy (17. Mai 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Hi
> Ihr könnt ruhig anfangen zu flamen, aber (es ist meine meinung
> 
> 
> ...



Ehm DKs haben viele wege sich zu healen u.a. mit den Ghul den sie opfern kriegen sie 40% HP wieder, meine ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (17. Mai 2010)

Achtet mal genauer als Video. "Patchwerk engaged Berserker in 6 Minutes" <-- Und das kommt immer öfters vor aber seine HP bleibt gleich.


----------



## Megania (17. Mai 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Achtet mal genauer als Video. "Patchwerk engaged Berserker in 6 Minutes" <-- Und das kommt immer öfters vor aber seine HP bleibt gleich.



"Softresett" durch Shadowmeld und Critter, wurd aber schon mehrmals gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (17. Mai 2010)

Megania schrieb:


> "Softresett" durch Shadowmeld und Critter, wurd aber schon mehrmals gesagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sind das neue Gurkensorten?


----------



## Megania (17. Mai 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Sind das neue Gurkensorten?



Witz komm raus plx.


----------



## derwolf (17. Mai 2010)

weiso trägt er im arsenal Geläuterter Splitter der Flamme


----------



## xXavieXx (17. Mai 2010)

Megania schrieb:


> Witz komm raus plx.



Ich fand den gut!
Für mich ich da auch was Faul an der Sache...


----------



## Ghrodan (17. Mai 2010)

Also ich finde die Leistung des Schurken sehr beeindruckend.
Das ganze Konzept über den Aufbau des Kampfes ist klasse durchdacht und mit einer mir unmöglichen Geduld ausgeführt.
Ich kenn mich weder mit Schurken, noch mit Patchwerk gut aus, gehe aber grundsätzlich vom guten Kern des Menschen aus, 
somit glaube ich an die Echtheit des Videos und finde man sollte ohne stichhaltige Beweise nicht gleich derartige Leistungen in den Dreck ziehen und als Fake bezeichnen, 
nur weil man selbst nicht auf die Idee käme und einem die Motivation zur Ausführung einer solchen Aktion fehlen würde.

Also von mir gibts ein GZ für einen solchen Solokill.


----------



## Orgoron (17. Mai 2010)

Hexfrosch schrieb:


> Also ich habs mir angesehen und muss sagen Respekt da hat sich jemand mal ausgiebig mit seiner Klasse und den Möglichkeiten beschäftigt.
> Alleine die Idee dieses Rattentier als Portpunkt zu nehmen ich wäre auf sowas nie nich gekommen.



Sei froh sowas nennt man nämlich Exploiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teraluna (17. Mai 2010)

Gz an den Schurken - vorallem für den Ideenreichtum!
Das Intro ist zwar etwas Prozig aber das hat er sich wahrlich verdient.
Es wurden alle Sachverhalte sinnvoll geklärt und sind stimmig.
Alleine auf den Gedanken mit der Ratte zu kommen - MIR wäre das im Traum nicht eingefallen.
Erinnert mich ein bischen an den Mage der mit dem geklauten schild das Militärviertel in Nax solo von Gegnern befreit hat.
Es ist eine Ausnutzung der Spielmechanik, aber nach meiner Meinung nicht die illegale Sorte die eines Bannes würdig wäre.
Ich hoffe das er keinen Bann bekommt - er hat nur alles was WoW biete durchsucht und einen Weg als erster gefunden den alle anderen übersehen hatten.
Alleine das Farmen der Ratte wird einiges an Zeit gebraucht haben.
Ich wette der Preis für diese Ratten wird sprunghaft ansteigen xD.

In diesem Sinne
Teraluna


----------



## Descartes (17. Mai 2010)

Palidus/TheReal schrieb:


> Zu den Buffs, weis nicht obs schon einer bemerkt hat bzw berichtigt hat. Da sieht man das er Rollen benutzt an dem Aussehen der Buffs, der Druidenbuff z.B. läuft über 30 Min und sieht aus wie ein kleiner Buff also ist es ne Rolle ...


Komisch wenn ich rollen benutze heist es nur eine darf benutz werden. Und wenn war es die 4te von links und fals ich mich nicht täusche beweglichkeit, aber woher kommen dann die 3Klassenbuffs? 
Das es zwei trommel gibt einmal MDW und SDK ansatzhalber ersetzen ist mir klar aber der priesterbuff währe interessant. 
Selbst mit Youtube auf vollbild lässt sich nicht wirklich viel herausquetschen. Er hatte ein oder mehrere raidmitglied/er wieviele und ob die sich jemals bewegt hatten war nicht ersichtlich.


----------



## ink0gnito (17. Mai 2010)

Descartes schrieb:


> Komisch wenn ich rollen benutze heist es nur eine darf benutz werden. Und wenn war es die 4te von links und fals ich mich nicht täusche beweglichkeit, aber woher kommen dann die 3Klassenbuffs?
> Das es zwei trommel gibt einmal MDW und SDK ansatzhalber ersetzen ist mir klar aber der priesterbuff währe interessant.
> Selbst mit Youtube auf vollbild lässt sich nicht wirklich viel herausquetschen. Er hatte ein oder mehrere raidmitglied/er wieviele und ob die sich jemals bewegt hatten war nicht ersichtlich.





Ahnungslos is ahnungslos.
Es gibt ebenfalls eine Priester Rolle.


----------



## Mondenkynd (17. Mai 2010)

Der verdient ein Archivment fürs nicht langweilig werden zw. nicht einschalfen.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (17. Mai 2010)

derwolf schrieb:


> weiso trägt er im arsenal Geläuterter Splitter der Flamme


DAS würde mich auch interessieren.
btw auf so ne idee zu kommen und die dann auchnoch so konsequent durchzuziehen hat in meinen Augen Respekt verdient.
Ich glaube dass die meisten hier einfach neidisch sind.


----------



## Xondor (17. Mai 2010)

Bandit schrieb:


> _*His final reset point ? Since when, there is a final reset point ?*_
> 
> Lernt ihr lieber nochmal Englisch, flamen könnt ihr ja schon. Nochmal, wenn ich alleine einen Mob pulle und mich dann verpisse
> und er läuft so weit wie Flicky hier in dem Video dann ist Schluß mit lustig. Er regeneriert alle HP und ist bis zu seiner Ausgangs-
> ...




Und was bitte soll dein "englischer" Satz bedeuten? Peinlich...

Zum Thema "er war nicht allein": Was passiert wenn er vanisht und es ist noch jemand im Kampf?

Ist das Neid oder Langweile oder was? Kein Interesse -> nicht draufklicken/posten/weinen. Wenn doch: 100x sinnloser als 4h für etwas aufzuwenden was einem persönlich Spaß macht und was nicht jeder schafft.

Primitiv.


----------



## Grushdak (17. Mai 2010)

Wollte mir grad mal das Video anschauen ...
Allerdings stosse ich bereits da schon auf Merkwürdiges.
Da wird im Link eine Seite vorgegaukelt, obwohl er auf eine ganz andere Seite führt.

Ist mir aber nun auch egal, da die Seite momentan eh nicht ladbar ist.

Desweiteren finde ich das mit dem Vanish auch etwas seltsam, wenn er etwas futtern will.
Denn der Boss müsste gleich wieder gepullt werden, damit er nicht wieder regeneriert.
Somit kann man das Futtern aber vergessen.

Genauso denke ich (aus den Beschreibungen hier heraus), daß das mit den ganzen Buffs nicht solo klappen kann,
jedenfalls nicht so.

Interessant fände ich so eine Aktion allemal (wenn sie denn echt wär) -
aber Respekt für sowas? nö.
Das hat keineswegs irgendwas mit Neid zu tun.

Ich gehe nur lieber mit anderen Raidern raiden, wie es nunmal auch gedacht ist.
Das macht weitaus mehr Spaß, als 4-5 Stunden an einenm Boss rumzuklappern.

greetz


----------



## klickybunty (17. Mai 2010)

Xondor schrieb:


> Ist das Neid oder Langweile oder was? Kein Interesse -> nicht draufklicken/posten/weinen. Wenn doch: 100x sinnloser als 4h für etwas aufzuwenden was einem persönlich Spaß macht und was nicht jeder schafft.
> 
> Primitiv.



aber nicht doch! 

is doch logisch, dass wenn man selbst nicht den skill für etwas hat, derjenige der soetwas schafft, einfach nur cränk, vollsuchti, whoteva.. sein MUSS!!!!!

man muss ja was finden um von der eigenen unfähigkeit abzulenken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gorgor (17. Mai 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Das ist Denglisch.
> 
> By dem Weg has er auch Patchwork with e anstatt o gewritten.
> If this is Absicht, this ist auch Denglisch or es ist just ein Fail.



your english is so under all pig, i think i spider


----------



## klickybunty (17. Mai 2010)

Gorgor schrieb:


> your english is so under all pig, i think i spider



xD geil


----------



## knochenhand (17. Mai 2010)

Ich will ja keinem zu nahe tretten, aber wenn er denn boss nicht im 6min zeitfenster zerlegt,
sondern den kampf immer wieder zurück setzt, dann ist das ein exploit und der junge
bekommt eine 72std sperre, bc sind hexer schon für sollche sachen dauerhaft gespeert worden.

Der schurke ist einfach nur ein weiter verlierer der keine freunde hat zum spielen!^^

mfg


----------



## Soramac (17. Mai 2010)

Er wollte einfach mal sein Koennen raushaengen lassen, was er alles so mit Adobe Effects Schnick Schnack unnoetigen Luxus Bling Bling kann.


----------



## EisblockError (17. Mai 2010)

DreiHaare schrieb:


> Was sind denn das für Worte, dieses "solot" oder "gesolot"?
> 
> Himmel, ey




Das nennt man Neologismen


----------



## Aranshi (17. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> ich habe einen penis
> 
> 
> 
> ...



der war iwie nich gut


----------



## Aranshi (17. Mai 2010)

klickybunty schrieb:


> xD geil



xD


----------



## EisblockError (17. Mai 2010)

klickybunty schrieb:


> xD geil



Das geht eig so:


*Your english is so what from under all pig. I believe I spider.*


xD




Achja, wiso enraged der nicht und wiso resettet der nicht und wie portet der sich immer wieder nach oben?

*hust* exploit oder hack?

hab schon länger nichtmehr gespielt, aber warum enranged der erst nach 3 std?


----------



## s0re (17. Mai 2010)

> Off Topic:
> 
> Lari, on 17 May 2010 - 15:05, said:
> ... Aber nur die deutschen meckern, na klar
> ...






Ich musste herzhaft lachen, da ich aus der deutschsprachigen Schweiz komme und auch dachte, immer diese Deutschen *tadeltadel*^^ Ich gehörr ja nicht zur Community, bin ja Schweizer.=D

@ TE / Schurke

Danke fürn Post, war zwar nicht so spannend zu schauen, aber mal was Neues. / Dickes GZ an den Schurken, steckt ne Menge Ausdauer dahinter (und Ausweichen/Parrieren.. öhöhöhö^^)


----------



## danksager (18. Mai 2010)

es muss noch ein anderer mit in der ini gewesen sein sonst wäre patchi ja auf entkommen gestellt worden sein von der bossmechanik her aber wen juckts dann hatten halt 2 leute ihren spass in naxx immer noch besser als den ganzen abend in dala zu stehen und sich zu langweilen weil man arthas schon zu oft down hatte nur verwerflich finde ich es sich dann mit den fremden federn zu schmücken


----------



## Cloze (18. Mai 2010)

Ihr seid doof. Er hat sich ein sehr schwieriges und zeitintensives Ziel vorgenommen und dies wsl nach langer Arbreit erreicht. Seis nurn Spiel, das ist was Gutes und darüber kann man sich freuen.

Ich als WoW-Spieler finde das unglaublich und zieh meinen Hut vor dem Schurken.

lg


----------



## Alcois (18. Mai 2010)

Jeder der das für ein Fake hält kann ja mal selbst einen Schurken hochleveln, so skillen, equip sammeln und das ganze mal selber probieren. Um das Prinzip zu verstehen muss man den ja nicht gleich legen. Aber vielleicht seht ihr dann ein, dass es KEIN FAKE ist. Naja wie schon erwähnt wurde ist es jedoch ein exploit... Tdem tolle Leistung das ganze so zu planen.


EDIT:
Alle die das hier nicht lesen regen mich furchtbar auf!!!! OMFG LEUTE statt zu fragen wie der das macht lest euch mal das aus dem Link durch oder iwas hier aus dem Thread, einfach nur OMG seid ihr dämlich -.- (die, die gemeint sind lesen es ja eh nicht)

und nochmal edit:
Die Buffs können alle durch Trommeln gebufft werden, also von ihm selbst


----------



## Derwosambestenweis (18. Mai 2010)

Düstermond schrieb:


> Mit Patchwerk ist wohl er hier gemeint: http://www.wowwiki.com/Patchwerk
> Patchwork sagt mir jedoch nichts.



In Classic nannte man ihn auch Patchwork dann in Wotlk Patchwerk oder Flickwerk.
Ich bleib bei Patchwork.


----------



## TheGui (18. Mai 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Hi
> Ihr könnt ruhig anfangen zu flamen, aber (es ist meine meinung
> 
> 
> ...



und welche heilung hat er bekommen?

Der DK selbst hat 3 Aktiv nutzare Heals + Trank + eventuelles Trinket

BTT:Hab mir mal sein Statement durchgelesen und finde das alles auszuklügeln und durchzuziehen is schon ne leistung.

@ FAKE Rufer. halltets die Klappe, oder holt euch Infos über die Spielemechanik die euch verstehen lassen das sowas möglich ist.


----------



## SpecialFighter84 (18. Mai 2010)

.


----------



## Super PePe (18. Mai 2010)

Fake hin oder her .. alles nur Gerede ... geht halt mal rein, umlauft den Trash bei Flicki ... pullt Flicki und macht die Augen auf ... hf & gl


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (18. Mai 2010)

von mir bekommt er kein gz^^ das muss er sich noch verdienen indem er kel killt^^


----------



## hackle (18. Mai 2010)

von mir gibts auch ein gz
und nur mal neben bei...
genau wegen solchen spielern und progressgilden die ab und zu mal eine spielmechanik antesten die etwas unseriös wirkt haben wir ( die 0815 spieler, ich nenns einfach mal so) ein "nahezu" fehlerfreies spiel vor uns
siehe zb ensidia.
auf deren hp gabs mel nen netten thread (kurz nach dem bann zwecks lk) wo aufgezählt wurde welche bosse teilweise nichtmal legbar waren weil sie zu beginn komplett fehlerhaft waren. aber genau diese dinge werden meist nicht erwähnt (oder werden ignoriert wenn se in den patchnotes stehen).
auch wenns nur im entferntesten sinne damit zu tun hat sollte man mal darüber nachdenken bevor man sinnlos rumweint


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (18. Mai 2010)

Saladarxyz schrieb:


> ich habe einen penis
> toll oder?



den zu "soloen" is aber keine Große Leistung.^^


----------



## My_name_is_MR_wow (18. Mai 2010)

Also da hier immer wieder von Hacks/Exploids die rede ist und zudem anscheinend niemand die Video beschreibung gelesen hat erkläre ichs mal für euch.


Schritt 1. Man schleiche bis ins Rohr
Schritt 2. Man lege die Bewustlose Ratte an den Rand des Lockes in dem Rohr
Schritt 3. Runter springen während Flicki grade vor dem Noobfilter ist
Schritt 4. Der Pull wird mit einer Fernkampf waffe gemacht damit der Reset Punkt weiter hinten im Raum liegt
Schritt 5. Man benutze Entrinnen greife den Boss an bis es aus läuft und "Jideserstep" ins Rohr
Schritt 6. Hoch => Runter => Hoch => ... bis Entrinnen wieder bereit ist
Schritt 7. Entrinnen anschmeißen den Boss weiter picksen bis Entrinnen wieder ausläuft
Schritt 8. Während der Boss oben ist springt man runter benutzt Verschwinden dannach bufft man sich neu 
Schritt 9. Da der "Reset Punkt" hinterm Noobfilter liegt (s.Schritt 4) kann man den Boss angreifen während er zurückläuft
Schritt 10. Der enrage Timer wird zurückgesetzt
Schritt 11. Schritt 5-10 so oft wieder hohlen bis der Boss tot ist 

Bis auf das Reseten des Enrage Timers ist alles "legit" also nichts von wegen Teleport Hack.


----------



## ootimeplotoo (18. Mai 2010)

Azashar schrieb:


> Cool er hat 4 Stunden seines ''Lebens'' vergeudet um Patchwerk zu solon.
> GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATZ
> Toller Hecht






lese ich da etwa ein wenig neid herraus???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



gruss


----------



## Masterio (18. Mai 2010)

Azashar schrieb:


> Cool er hat 4 Stunden seines ''Lebens'' vergeudet um Patchwerk zu solon.
> GRAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAATZ
> Toller Hecht



vergeudet? er hat sich was vorgenommen und auch geschafft...

super gemacht^^

und jetzt fordere ich einen schurken-nerf...


----------



## Swold (18. Mai 2010)

Primordial schrieb:


> gesolot




Ist das ein Wort?


----------



## xX-ARROKH-Xx (18. Mai 2010)

Nurmalso schrieb:


> er hat scheinbar das vorher in das rohr gelegt
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?i=5052
> 
> direkt an der stelle plaziert das loch is
> ...




Richtig. Schaut doch mal in seinen Kampflog. Man kann [Shadowstep] und [Dig Rat] (Oder so) lesen. Und er isst nicht im Kampf sondern bandagiert sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Gratz von mir für diese Geduld. Ich könnte nicht mehr als ne halbe Stunde für nen Kampf aufbringen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sir Wagi (18. Mai 2010)

Ich als Schurkenkollege sage mal GZ und halte das durchaus für möglich ...

Alle die gegenanreden, sind wahrscheinlich diese Neider, die soviel in Dala rumgammeln, dass das /2-Spammen schon langweilig geworden is und diese sich nun bei Buffed die Zeit vertreiben ...

WoW is ein Zeitvertreib ... Und wenn sich jemand über 4 Stunden die Zeit damit vertreibt, Flickwerk alleine umzukloppen, dann sollte man demjenigen dieses Erlebnis auch lassen ... Wer flamed hat null Ahnung, sollte sich mal lieber darüber Gedanken machen aus welchem Grund er/sie auf Buffed rumstöbert und einfach mal gepflegt die Fressluke geschlossen halten ...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Masterio (18. Mai 2010)

und vorallem: nur noch wenige prozent und dann liegt der boss...es sind schon mehrer stunden vergangen, müdigkeit macht sich breit aber trotzdem einen fetten grinser im gesicht...sie sind gestroben, wollen sie den geist freilassen?...neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeein...nächster try^^...


----------



## Blacknex (18. Mai 2010)

Sir schrieb:


> Ich als Schurkenkollege sage mal GZ und halte das durchaus für möglich ...
> 
> Alle die gegenanreden, sind wahrscheinlich diese Neider, die soviel in Dala rumgammeln, dass das /2-Spammen schon langweilig geworden is und diese sich nun bei Buffed die Zeit vertreiben ...
> 
> ...



wagi du noob :-P <<<<<darkcross xD


----------



## Sir Wagi (18. Mai 2010)

lol darkcross du noob xD ...

Aber ich hab Recht !!!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blacknex (18. Mai 2010)

Tja neid ist die größte art der anerkennung würd ich sagen.Wette 99,9% kommen nicht mal auf sone idee sowas zu tryn !


----------



## Spudy (18. Mai 2010)

Also auch mal ein grosses GZ von mir. Ich spiele auch eine Schurkin und muss echt sagen das ich nicht die Ausdauer hätte um sowas zu machen.

Lg Spudy


----------



## Murfy (18. Mai 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> ehm bosse zu solon is eigl mit das schwerste was es in wow gibt, vorallem da man manchmal die aufgaben von 5 anderen klassen mit übernehmen muss und btw wow bietet einem nix neues mehr, was soll man sonst machenaußerhalb der raidzeiten?, in meinen augen is dailies machen oder allgemein gold farmen noch um einiges bescheuerter



i lol'd.

gibt ja nix anderes außer WoW XD


----------



## Pusillin (18. Mai 2010)

Coole Aktion, Daumen hoch von mir.


----------



## BlackBirdone (18. Mai 2010)

Scho lustig z usehen wie ihr keine ahnung habt hauptsache so eine Leistung net würdigen.


Dadurc hdas er per fernattacke pullt, hat der Boss ca 30 Meter bis er an seienr alten position ist, also "Entkommt,sich vollheilt", das macht er auch, doch da sein Kampfpartner(der Schurke) inerhalb dieser 30 Meter wieder dem Kampf quasi beitritt, fängt er seine Kampf wieder an, ohne Hp vollzuheilen(er hat seine startposition nicht erreicht), sondern nimmt den Kampf wieder auf, sein Timer startet neu(Kampf wird als neu gewertet) und läuft zum Schurken, der ja nun oben steht.

So und durch die Ratte die er dahinlegt kan ner das belibieg machen, ohne das er sich vollheilen kann.


----------



## Orgoron (18. Mai 2010)

BlackBirdone schrieb:


> Scho lustig z usehen wie ihr keine ahnung habt hauptsache so eine Leistung net würdigen.




Ich würdige die Leistung von dem DK der Sartharion (regulär !) allein gemacht hat oder den Magier der das Miliviertel allein gemacht hat ( hat nur eine reguläre Klassenfähigkeit die auch im Tooltip so beschrieben ist benutzt).

Aber der Typ hat nur einen billigen EXPLOIT ausgenutzt also gibts da in meinen Augen nichts zu würdigen


----------



## phamo (18. Mai 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Aber der Typ hat nur einen billigen EXPLOIT ausgenutzt also gibts da in meinen Augen nichts zu würdigen



Ein Exploit auf den man erstmal kommen muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wer's nicht glaubt sollte einfach die Meinung für sich behalten und nicht irgendetwas behauptet ohne wirkliche Beweise.

Neid ist die höchste Form der Anerkennung =)


MfG


----------



## Nurmengard (18. Mai 2010)

Nice, echt ne reife Leistung und an alle die hier flamen von wegen Exploit, der hat ja kein Leben, es gibt auch ne realität... NooobZ

Ihr schafft im richtigen Leben nichts, geschweige denn in WoW, ihr wisst ja nich wies bei dem im RL läuft oder kennt ihr den?

Vl hat er ja Kinder, ne nette Familie und nen anständigen Job, sowas könnt ihr ja nich riechen !!!!

btw Neid is die größte Form der Anerkennung

Dickes GZ von nem Schurkenkollegen!^^


----------



## Nurmengard (18. Mai 2010)

Orgoron schrieb:


> Ich würdige die Leistung von dem DK der Sartharion (regulär !) allein gemacht hat oder den Magier der das Miliviertel allein gemacht hat ( hat nur eine reguläre Klassenfähigkeit die auch im Tooltip so beschrieben ist benutzt).
> 
> Aber der Typ hat nur einen billigen EXPLOIT ausgenutzt also gibts da in meinen Augen nichts zu würdigen



Ja du bist mir so einer hier, hör mal, da is der Mage der das Militärviertel gemacht hat ein Nichts dagegen.(übertrieben^^)
Der DK hatte megaequip, das is zwar ne reife Leistung, aber ich glaub das war im 10er oder?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dieser Schurke hat sich was einfallen lassen (diese Rattenattrappe is mal nice) der Mage hingegen hat einfach nen Zauber genutz, was ja wohl jeder X-Beliebeige Mage kann. Dieser Exploit hingegen beansprucht eine Menge Zeit, Konzentration und somit Skill, als 70er Mage im 60er Naxx rumzuhampeln is wohl nix dagegen, auch sehr gut aber das hier is eben viel besser !

Gruß Nurmengard

PS: hört auf mich zu zitiern zu flamen, das mach ich schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (18. Mai 2010)

Nurmengard schrieb:


> Ja du bist mir so einer hier, hör mal, da is der Mage der das Militärviertel gemacht hat ein Nichts dagegen.(übertrieben^^)
> Der DK hatte megaequip, das is zwar ne reife Leistung, aber ich glaub das war im 10er oder?
> 
> 
> ...



Ach und die Ratte kann nur *ER* benutzen oder was?


----------



## wildrazor09 (18. Mai 2010)

nice, würde niemals auf die idee kommen, nen boss so zu soloen


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (22. Mai 2010)

Super Leistung von dem Schurken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw, seine Buffs waren vermutlich Schriftrollen und Trommeln, da die Frage sicherlich auch mehrmals wieder gestellt wird/wurde...


----------



## WackoJacko (22. Mai 2010)

Is zwar ne Superleistung aaaaaber:

Wie soll man da hochkommen (in den durchgangstunnel). Auf legalem Wege jedenfalls nicht...

Er hat vermutlich, behaupte ich jetzt mal einen Fehler in der Spielmechanik sich zunutze gemacht und konnte sich so mit Schattenschritt oder was ähnlichem "hochschummeln".

Ihr dürft mich jetzt Flamen und sagen ich bin der größte nuuub und doch nur eifersüchtig.

mfg


----------



## Kidgun (22. Mai 2010)

ich glaube auch nicht wirklich daran das dass video echt is, weil es nicht erkennbar ist wie er hoch kommt außerdem fehlt mir der 6min enrage von flicki den seh ich nirgends.
natürlich ist es möglich mit bugusing und so weiter aber naja ich zweifle ein bisschen.

p.s. main char ist dk und habe auch schon satharion 10er gesolot.


----------



## Ångela (22. Mai 2010)

WackoJacko schrieb:


> Is zwar ne Superleistung aaaaaber:
> 
> Wie soll man da hochkommen (in den durchgangstunnel). Auf legalem Wege jedenfalls nicht...
> 
> ...



Nö, du bist nur blöde, weil du die Erklärung dazu, wie man da vorher hoch kommt, nicht gelesen hast, weil du zu wichtig bist um dir die entsprechenden Beiträge anzuschauen, Hauptsache am Ende seinen Senf abgelassen.


----------



## Marcel Ballier (22. Mai 2010)

Kidgun schrieb:


> ich glaube auch nicht wirklich daran das dass video echt is, weil es nicht erkennbar ist wie er hoch kommt außerdem fehlt mir der 6min enrage von flicki den seh ich nirgends.
> natürlich ist es möglich mit bugusing und so weiter aber naja ich zweifle ein bisschen.
> 
> p.s. main char ist dk und habe auch schon satharion 10er gesolot.



der Enrage wird rechts im interface angezeigt.....Äuglein aufmachen


----------



## Hoschie69 (22. Mai 2010)

Geiles Ding - Respekt ! 	


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle die hier behaupten es sieht nach fake aus usw. - ihr habt entweder keine Ahnung oder seid einfach nur neidisch und/oder ignorant - tut mir leid das ich es so sagen muss, aber anders kann ich es mir einfach nicht erklären.


----------



## wertzû (22. Mai 2010)

Caps-lock schrieb:


> Ich hätte noch die Frage wie sich seine Buffs erneuern. Priester, Pfötchen etc....
> Die springen munter hin und her.





rollen


----------



## CUDiLLA (22. Mai 2010)

Philine schrieb:


> Hi
> Ihr könnt ruhig anfangen zu flamen, aber (es ist meine meinung
> 
> 
> ...



Es gibt viele Leute mit Meinungen - und ebenso viele haben KEINE Ahnung wovon sie reden bzw. was sie so von sich geben. Eine Meinung zu haben ist toll, aber diese auch begründen zu können ist um einiges besser. Und ich sehe bei dir leider keine Begründung die deine These (Fake und so) in irgendeiner Form stützt.

Mit der richtigen Skillung hast du als DK genug Möglichkeiten dich selbst hochzuheilen. Todesstoß ist da noch die simpelste, dann wäre da noch die Opferung des Ghuls (+40% Health) usw.

Einfach mal ins Arsenal schauen oder diejenigen Leute auf Ihren Realms besuchen und ansprechen - es gibt also genug Möglichkeiten an Fakten für Glaubwürdigkeit zu kommen.


----------

